# Ganz grosses Kino,..



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

So ich wollte mal etwas los werden, und zwar war ich mal wieder am Main Angeln (hinter der Schonunger Bucht am Hauptmain) und mir fiel schon wieder das gleiche Pärchen auf (beide ~40-50 Jahre alt) die zu zweit mit *6 Ruten* stationär gefischt haben.  (ich hatte bei denen 2 auch schonmal 7 gezählt #q) Ein wahrer Glocken Orchester jedesmal wenn ein Schiff vorbei fährt #t
Jedenfalls weil es schon das 3 oder 4x beobachtet habe (das Sie mit Ihren Rollern illegal an den Platz fahren ist auch noch so ein Ding) dachte ich mal jetzt ist es mir zu dumm, ich sollte mal was machen,..   
Leider hatte ich mein Handy vergessen sonst hätte ich mal die Polizei gerufen #q 

Nun aber mal eine Frage, kümmert Sich die Polizei überhaupt um sowas ? Wenn nicht, wenn ruft man da an ? Sollte ich lieber einfach drüber hinwegsehen und mich um meinen eigenen Kram kümmern ? 
Die zwei persönlich zur Rede stellen möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht den A. steht mir das gar nicht zu und B. verliere ich auch mal schnell die Geduld |rotwerden

Tipps ?


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Wie wärs mit der Waschpo? Die kümmern sich um sowas...
Wobei ich denke dass direkt Ansprechen immer noch dei beste Lösung ist. Bei Uneisichtigkeit oder Pöbeleien (wie es bei soetwas viel zu häufig der Fall ist) kann man immer noch die Waschpo anrufen...
Oder die Peta und dann gibts saures|smash:|smash:|smash:.
Ps: Letzteres war nur ein Scherz|supergri


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich würde sie auch ganz höflich und völlig belanglos ansprechen, und mitten im Gespräch dann erwähnen das es doch eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist mit so vielen Ruten zu fischen, und das da ja auch öft kontrolliert wird grins. Sollten sie jedoch schon gleich zu Anfang patzig werden, kannst du gehen, und außer Sichtweite (um Stress zu vermeiden) die Polizei über die Amtsnummer oder 110 anrufen und es ihnen mitteilen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich finde den Fall prädestiniert für die Jungs vom Ordnungsamt. Einfach bei der Kommune, also im Rathaus der Stadt oder Gemeinde anrufen, sich mit dem Ordnungsamt verbinden lassen und denen den Fall schildern. Die können dann selbst entscheiden, ob sie sich das ansehen oder ob sie ihrerseits Polizei, WaSchuPo antraben lassen oder selbst Geld eintreiben gehen. Somit vermeidest du auch fälschlicherweise Behörden in Zugzwang zu bringen, die wichtigeres zu tun haben und bist aus dem Schneider. Reden würde ich mit den Leuten selbst nicht, wäre mir zu blöd, da ich denke, dass die nur allzugut wissen, dass sie unrechtes tun. Da sie dennoch so dreist sind, hast du bei persönlicher Ansprache wahrscheinlich eher und  schneller Ärger an der Backe, als sonst was.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Warum gerät wegen solcher Nichtigkeiten eigentlich das Blut von so manchem in Wallung? Ok, Regeln sind zum Einhalten da, aber hat man nichts Wichtigeres zu tun, als zu schauen und sich drüber aufzuregen, was ein anderer falsch macht? Ist mir nicht klar. 

Hast Du denn noch nie ne Regel übertreten? Immer richtig geparkt, nie zu schnell gefahren, kein Kaugummipapier oder ne Kippe fallen lassen etc.? 

Wenn es sich wenigstens darum handelte, dass das Fanglimit derbe überschritten oder irgendetwas Geschontem nachgestellt wurde. Aber drei Ruten im Wasser, herrje, wirklich, was für ein Verbrechen... Is richtig großes Kino. In den Hungerturm mit denen... Mindestens...



GolemX schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal auf meine Jahreskarte geschaut und musste mit erstaunen feststellen das ab dem 1.10 das Angeln nur bis 22 Uhr erlaubt ist (statt wie bisher 1 Uhr) Ich fang fast alles erst ab 22 Uhr #q#q#d



Kann man nur hoffen, dass Du jetzt auch pünktlich um 22.00 Uhr die Segel streichst. Und wehe, man erwischte Dich mal 10 Minuten später :m


----------



## flasha (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Warum gerät wegen solcher Nichtigkeiten eigentlich das Blut von so manchem in Wallung? Ok, Regeln sind zum Einhalten da, aber hat man nichts Wichtigeres zu tun, als zu schauen und sich drüber aufzuregen, was ein anderer falsch macht? Ist mir nicht klar.
> 
> Hast Du denn noch nie ne Regel übertreten? Immer richtig geparkt, nie zu schnell gefahren, kein Kaugummipapier oder ne Kippe fallen lassen etc.?
> 
> Wenn es sich wenigstens darum handelte, dass das Fanglimit derbe überschritten oder irgendetwas Geschontem nachgestellt wurde. Aber drei Ruten im Wasser, herrje, wirklich, was für ein Verbrechen... Is richtig großes Kino. In den Hungerturm mit denen... Mindestens...



Wahre Worte !


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Was ich da machen würde ? Na gar nix. Wieso auch ?

Wenn ich in der Stadt beim einkaufen bin, ruf ich ja auch nicht das Ordnungsamt an, wenn einer falsch parkt. 

Es kommt mir doch gar nicht in den Sinn, neben der Gebühr für meine Angelerlaubnis auch noch Kontrolleursdienste für den Fischereirechtinhaber durchzuführen.

Wenn den das stört, dann soll er selbst für ausreichende Kontrollen sorgen. Und wenn´s ihn nicht stört, störts mich erst recht nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@Kaulbarschspezi
|good:

Wie war das noch:
Wen jeder jeden anscheißt, sind alle angeschissen. #t


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

hmm Kaulbarschspezi, 
Danke für deinen Gedankenerguss,.. 

Ich sehe das so wenn jeder wegschauen würde, dann bräuchten wir überhaupt keine Regeln.  

Ich werde das nächste mal einfach mal die Waschpo bzw das O-Amt kontaktieren, danke für den Tipp Leute, ich denke eh nicht das die 2 einen Schein haben also wir werdens sehen.  

Ps. Ja meine Ruten sind um 22 Uhr schon aus dem Wasser, 
auch wenn es mir nicht passt


----------



## Tino (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> hmm Kaulbarschspezi,
> Danke für deinen Gedankenerguss,..
> 
> Ich sehe das so wenn jeder wegschauen würde, dann bräuchten wir überhaupt keine Regeln.
> ...




Man muss aber auch nicht an jedem Furze riechen.


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Tino schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch nicht an jedem Furze riechen.



Ist wohl richtig,..


----------



## Tino (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

In einem Punkt stimme ich dir absolut zu.

Keine Papiere= Anschiss


----------



## strawinski (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

mir sind leute die 10 ruten liegen haben und einen fisch mitnehmen lieber als leute, die zwei ruten haben und 5 fische mitnehmen. ich versteh diese bestimmungen eh nicht. zwei ruten nur für friedfisch und eine für raubfisch unsw. lasst die angler doch selber bestimmen was und wie sie angeln auslegen. wenn nichts beißt kannste 50 ruten ausliegen haben. und wenn du auf karpfen geht oder gezielt fischst kannste dich eh nicht um 5 ruten kümmern. da gibtse selber vorher auf.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

|good:

...und wie kommt man überhaupt zu der Annahme, die Leute hätten keinen Schein, kann man den Menschen neuerdings von weitem ansehen was oder wer sie sind?

Dank zu vieler Wichtigtuer ist Deutschland in der Liste der Lebensqualität leider nur auf Platz 22. 

http://www.welt.de/die-welt/vermischtes/article4747412/Deutschland-laesst-zu-wuenschen-uebrig.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> hmm Kaulbarschspezi,
> Danke für deinen Gedankenerguss,..



Bitte :m. Ich hoffe, er regt zum Nachdenken an.



GolemX schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so wenn jeder wegschauen würde, dann bräuchten wir überhaupt keine Regeln.



Das sei Dir unbenommen. Ich hoffe gleichwohl, Du hältst *jede einzelne* kleine Regel i*mmer und überall* in unserer schön regulierten Gesellschaft ein - sonst wünsch ich Dir von Herzen den Kontakt zu Leuten wie Dir und zwar *immer und überall* *bei jedem einzelnen* Regelverstoß :m.




GolemX schrieb:


> Ich werde das nächste mal einfach mal die Waschpo bzw das O-Amt kontaktieren, danke für den Tipp Leute, ich denke eh nicht das die 2 einen Schein haben also wir werdens sehen.



Auch das sei Dir unbenommen. Aber erstaunlich, nachdem Du nun offenbar geblickt hast, dass Deine Empörung über die dritte Angel im Wasser nicht sooooooooo geteilt wird, müssen schwerere Argumente aufgefahren werden. Argumente wie - die haben bestimmt keinen Schein. Ganz bestimmt nicht. Können die gar nicht. Haben ja drei Angeln im Wasser |bla:.



GolemX schrieb:


> Ps. Ja meine Ruten sind um 22 Uhr schon aus dem Wasser, auch wenn es mir nicht passt



Tja, und dass obwohl sie erst 10 nach beißen. Aber leg Dich auf die Lauer - manche werden 10 nach noch angeln. Schließlich beißt es da erst ... Und dann 110. Oder den Staatsschutz informieren. Und Interpol. Fotos machen. Und die FAZ nicht vergessen.

Aber Ironie off.

Wenn es Dich nun wirklich stört, geh hin, erkläre kurz und sachlich, dass es verboten ist. Erkläre weiterhin, dass mit einem bisschen Pech dafür die Angeln eingezogen werden und eine Strafanzeige bzw. mehrere 100€ Strafe drohen. Sag, dass Du jemanden kennst, dem das gerade passiert ist. Und wenn die dann noch immer dasitzen, tu was Du nicht lassen kannst. Dies wäre eine Möglichkeit, friedlich und nett ein vermeintliches Problem zu lösen. Durch Erklärung und Überzeugen und nicht durch An*******n. Du bist doch Teil der Gesellschaft, deren Regeln Du für wichtig erachtest, oder nicht? Dann tu *Du* auch *selbst* was dafür, dass andere sie verstehen und einhalten und versteck Dich nicht hinter grünen, äh blauen Männern... |wavey:


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Also ich werde in Zukunft es wohl vermeiden in diesem Forum seriöse Fragen zu stellen,..  



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> ...und wie kommt man überhaupt zu der Annahme, die Leute hätten keinen Schein, kann man den Menschen neuerdings von weitem ansehen was oder wer sie sind?



Ich gehe davon aus, weil sie
- mit Ihrem Fahrzeug auf unerlaubten/landwirtschaftlichen Wegen fahren 
- die Gesetze missachten die man extra eingetrichtert bekommt (im Grunde genommen angelt ja dann pro Person eine Rute "schwarz")
- ihren Müll einfach liegen lassen 

Und obwohl ich diesen Punkt überhaupt nicht hervorheben möchte, würde ich es dennoch gerne erwähnen,
in letzter Zeit sind recht viele Ost Europäische Bürger bei uns aufgefallen die Schwarz angeln, und diese 2 passen genau ins Schema.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

-habe ich auch schon gemacht um neue Angelplätze zu finden und wurde promt mit 15Teuro bebußt.
-wie schon hier erwähnt, wenn sie beißen, sind zwei Ruten schon zu viel, weils in Streß ausartet..
-Denen sollte man ein ordentliches Bußgeld geben.
-Ost Europäische Bürger...muß nichts heißen, kann aber.

.
.
.
.
Übernimm Verantwortung und lebe mit dem danach!


----------



## pfuitoifel (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Erstmal Hallo,
also ich halte es da eher wie Kaulbarschspezi.Ich mach mir doch nicht selber das Leben schwer,indem ich immer und überall gucke,wer wann was falsch macht.Und wie es Kaulbarschspezi schon bemerkte,erst angelten die Beiden mit zu vielen Ruten,dann haben sie vielleicht keinen Schein,mittlerweile lassen sie schon ihren Müll liegen und sind eventuell noch Osteuropäer und im nächsten Posting fressen sie dem Papst nachts den Kühlschrank leer.
Wenn ich zum Angeln gehe,dann will das genießen,will meine Ruhe haben und mal abschalten.Da mach ich mir doch nicht einen solchen Stress und achte darauf,was Andere so treiben.
Ich kann jedenfalls das Verhalten des TE nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich bin eine schreckliche Person,..  

Wer aufjedenfall am Main an besagter Stelle angelt kann mir evtl mal einwenig Rückendeckung geben. Der hat sicherlich den ganzen Müll schonmal gesehen. 
Ich fühle mich aufjedenfall schon schlecht das ich überhaupt den Vorfall gepostet hab. 

Achja, ich glaube übrigens das sie einen heidnischen Gott Kleinkinder geopfert haben während ich nicht hingeschaut habe.


----------



## pfuitoifel (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@Golem:
Du,ich möchte hier nicht auf dir rumhacken,das ist wirklich nicht mein Beweggrund.Ich kann auch gar nicht über dich und dein Verhalten,deine Beweggründe in diesem Falle urteilen,da ich weder dich,noch die von dir beschriebene Situation wirklich kenne.Nur kam dein Posting bei mir so an,als handele es sich bei dir um einen notorischen Nörgler.Dies ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck gewesen,nichts liegt mir ferner,als dich persönlich anzugehen.
Ich frage mich halt nur was diese zwei dir wegnehmen,oder wieso du dich daran störst,mit welcher Anzahl von Ruten die beiden Fischen.Und wenn es für dich einen Grund gibt,warum es dich stört,dann denke ich,wie auch Kaulbarschspezi,gehe hin und sprich diese Leute einfach darauf an.Das aber bitte mit der gebotenen Achtung,welche man seinen Mitbürgern entgegen bringen sollte.
Wenn ich irgendwo mit dem Angeln angefangen hätte,wo drei Ruten erlaubt sind,und wäre dann in einer anderen Gegend am Wasser,dann würde ich auch erstmal nicht davon ausgehen,daß ich da nun etwas Verbotenes täte.

Nun noch ein liebgemeinter Gruß an dich,
Pfuitoifel


----------



## GolemX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

naja mal eine Gegenfrage, 
wenn Du in einem Kaufhaus jemand siehst der gerade etwas klaut,.. was nimmt der dir dann weg ? 
wenn Du jemand auf der Straße jemand siehst der gerade einen schwächeren verprügelt, was nimmt der dir dann weg ? 
wenn Du jemand siehst der gerade eine Frau vergewaltigt, was nimmt er dir dann weg ? 
Es geht überhaupt nicht darum wer einem was weg nimmt, es war einfach eine einfache Frage.  
Ich wollte eigentlich gar nicht so eine große Sache daraus machen, aber es scheint als wenn ein Großteil  von euch sich von der Tatsache bedroht fühlt das es Leute da draußen gibt die sich nicht scheuen mal die Behörden zu rufen wenn  sich jemand daneben benimmt.  #t


----------



## ObiWahn81 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> wenn Du jemand auf der Straße jemand siehst der gerade einen schwächeren verprügelt, was nimmt der dir dann weg ?
> wenn Du jemand siehst der gerade eine Frau vergewaltigt, was nimmt er dir dann weg ?


Na, das ist jetzt aber ganz hart am Thema vorbei...

Solange die zwei nicht grob gegen die Entnahmeregeln verstoßen wäre es mir auch völlig egal mit wie viel, selbst auferlegtem, Streß sie ans Angeln gehen. 
Wichtig ist doch, man selbst hat ein paar ausgeglichene und entspannte Stunden am Wasser und kann sich über einen spannenden Drill freuen. Ob dies nun mit einer oder fünfzehn Ruten der Fall ist, sei doch dahingestellt. 
Wenn es dich wirklich dermaßen stört und Du den angesprochenen Müll tatsächlich den beiden zuordnen kannst, sprich sie einfach mal unverbindlich an und warte auf deren Reaktion. Nicht alles oder jeder auf diesem Planeten will dem anderen etwas böses...


----------



## Niersfischer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ein Osteuropäer angelt mit 20 Ruten am Rhein. Ergo rufe ich die Ordnungskräfte zur Prüfung. Doch nicht? Ab wann tue ich dies? Ab wann gilt man nicht als Denunziant oder Korinthenkacker? Ab 5 Ruten und viel Müll? Ab 3 Ruten und einem Babyzander? 

Ich halte mich an die Regeln und ich erwarte dies von anderen. Komischerweise geht mir der genannte Falschparker wirklich am Hintern vorbei. Beim Angeln weniger. Vermutlich weil es mich eher tangiert. 

Ab wann würden denn die Widersprecher von GolemX auf die Barrikaden gehen?


----------



## ObiWahn81 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Grundsätzlich gilt für mich:

- egal welcher Herkunft und welcher Erscheinung...
- egal mit wie viel Ruten...
- egal mit welchem fahrbaren Untersatz, wo geparkt...

Hauptsache gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, Respekt und ein umsichtiger Umgang mit der Natur!

Ich bin durchaus darauf bedacht Entnahme-Mengen und -Größen zu achten und würde auch, nur, deshalb das Wort erheben. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die Hygiene am Angelplatz... Alles andere solle doch bitte dem MENSCHEN (unabhängig von Ost-West-Nord-Süd-Mittelland-abstammend) am Ufer selbst überlassen sein.
Meinereiner fühlt sich, nach einem Arbeitstag, mit nur einer Rute zur Entspannung wohl. Manch anderer braucht halt den Kick 50 Ruten zu managen... wer´s braucht... ich brauch mir aber auch davon nicht mein Leben erschweren lassen... Solange die Fänge und Mindestmaße eingehalten werden ist für mich alles in Butter.
Abgesehen davon gehen mir die Osteuropäer-Diskussionen echt auf den Pinseln;sind wir Angler (Menschen) oder Rassisten? Man möge mich steinigen aber ich sehe lieber nen schwarzen Komoran 50m voraus auf dem Wasser als nen braunen Inzuchtgeschädigten Dorfdepp neben mir!!!


----------



## Camouflage (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

hey,...
ich bin kein blinder gesetzestreuer, was den strassenverkehr oder auch zB. entnahmeregelungen betrifft, da ich gern mal, grade auf dem weg ans wasser, da wo es ohne gefährdung anderer möglich ist, n bischen tempo mache und auch nicht jeden maßigen fisch eins auf die mütze gebe,....
da und in vielen anderen bereichen, hab ich mein verhalten an meine eigene auffassung von gut und böse, richtig und falsch angepasst,...
ABER, wenn ich jemanden sehe der schlangenlinien fährt, oder mit zuvielen ruten fischt, klaut, prügelt oder sonstwas macht das ich verurteile, dann gibts nur den griff zum telefon,...
im direkten bezug aufs fischen, alles andere mal ausgeklammert, wir wollen uns ja nicht in differenzierungen verliehren, so seh ich jeden regelverstoß recht kritisch,...
drei ruten sind ok???
*lach*
dann ist es ja auch ok, da wo es nicht erlaubt ist, vom boot aus zu fischen,...
und meiner meinung nach passt der vergleich mit dem falsch parken auch nicht so ganz,...
denn das hat meistens keine schlimmen folgen,....
anders siehts aus wenn man zB. in einer feuerwehrzufahrt parkt, das fänd ich ganz schön blöd für die leute die dadurch gefährdet werden,....
manches kann man machen, unabhängig davon welche strafe man zu erwarten hat, sondern vielmehr daran gemessen welchen schaden oder welches risoko man anderen dadurch zumutet,....
das vermüllen von angelplätzen oder das offensichtliche schwarzfischen und sei es nur durch ne dritte rute, find ich mies und würde mich meinen möglichkeiten entsprechend dagegen wehren,....
ob man in dem geschilderten fall direkt die polizei ruft oder besser das gespräch sucht kann ich nicht beurteilen, da mir für eine klare stellungnahme zu dem konkreten fall das hintergrundwissen fehlt,...
kann manche äusserungen hier nicht nachvollziehn,.....
dafür sind die zu polemisch und meiner meinung nach zu unbedacht,....
im umkehrschluss bräuchte man laut diversen vorpostern ja auch nicht wählen gehen,....
zumindest scheint mir das das niveau zu sein was solchen aussagen zugrunde liegt,....  #d
nichts für ungut,....
und an den TE, unternimm was, aber versuch dabei die verhältnismäßigkeit zu wahren,....
meine meinung,..
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## ObiWahn81 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Nur nebenbei, das Gerät meines Userpics (oho, ein nicht deutsches Wort, welches sich eigentlich nicht durch die Anti-Osteuropätischen-Fraktion vertreten ließe... Man ist ja schließlich bedacht die deutsche Herkunft, dessen Wortschatz und Pseudo-patriotisch-nazischte-Ideologie zu schützen um den nächsten Nachbarn mit dicker Nase auf den Scheiterhaufen schicken zu können) diente prima dazu mein arisches Geschlechtsteil zu entarten!!! 

Ja Leute, kommt... ich bin JEDEN Abend am Inselsee in Scharnebeck, sucht euch nen Umstand der euch nicht paßt um das teilweise beschränkte deutsche Gerechtigkeitsempfinden ausleben zu können auf das ihr euch danach auf eure Vater-ländliche Pflicht einen runter holen könnt! Macht das aber bitte mit mir und nicht nur mit unseren Mitmenschen aus anderen Ländern fest. 

Hey, ich komm aus der ehemaligen DDR, reicht das vielleicht um euren Zorn von den Immigranten auf mich zu lenken?

edit: dieser post wurde verfasst OHNE den Beitrag von Camouflage gelesen zu haben!!!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Also - ich finde es nicht richtig, jemand an den Pranger zu stellen, der sich für die Einhaltung der Regeln und Gesetze stark macht, indem er ggf. die zuständigen Behörden benachrichtigt!

Denn die Behörden strafen keinen, der es nicht auch verdient hat (außer dem Finanzamt vielleicht *grins)!

Sicherlich muß man es nicht übertreiben, aber die "Angel zuviel" kann rechtlich durchaus problematisch werden (und Kohle plus den Schein kosten, falls vorhanden!?).

Wer mit einer Rute zuviel erwischt wird, bekommt von mir kein Mitleid.

Ob man so jemand gleich anschwärzen muß, dass sollte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, aber ich würde vermutlich hingehen und mal ernsthaft die Leute darauf hinweisen, was sie dort falsch machen - wenn sie mir dann dämlich oder aggressiv kämen, dann würde sie auch durch meinen Anruf an entsprechender Stelle die Härte des Gesetzes treffen!

Also - prangert nicht jemand an, der sich kümmert und neben Zivilcourage auch noch Engagement zeigt und geht einfach mit Augenmaß und Vernunft an solche Dinge ran!

Man muß sicherlich kein "Musterbürger" sein, der nie zu schnell fährt, Falsch parkt etc., um auch mal jemand anderen auf Fehler hinzuweisen und bei grober Uneinsichtigkeit auch mal anzuschwärzen!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - ich finde es nicht richtig, jemand an den Pranger zu stellen, der sich für die Einhaltung der Regeln und Gesetze stark macht, indem er ggf. die zuständigen Behörden benachrichtigt!




Im Grunde stimme ich dem voll zu. Aber man muß - wie immer im Leben - differenzieren. 

Zum einen ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass der Themenstarter hier ganz bestimmte Antworten hören wollte, nämliche solche die seine Empörung teilen und zu ( legalen ) Maßnahmen raten. Als diese nicht in der erwarteten Form kamen, wurde immer noch ein Schippchen draufgelegt um den Vorfall dramatischer werden zu lassen und so die erwarteten Antworten zu erlangen. 

Ich unterstelle ganz bewusst nicht, dass dies so vom Themenstarter gewollt ist. Vielleicht hat er sich auch nur ungeschickt ausgedrückt, oder am Anfang nicht alles geschrieben. Aber Fakt ist, dass dieser Eindruck bei mir entstanden ist. 

Auf seine Frage gibt es allerdings auch keine Antworten, die sich der Themenstarter nicht selbst geben könnte. Es gibt nur die drei Alternativen. Ignorieren, Ansprechen, Anzeigen. 
Welche davon er wählt kann er doch nur selbst entscheiden und alle Entscheidungskriterien sind doch jedem bekannt.


Zum anderen, und das ist für mich wesentlicher, ist ein Einschreiten doch erheblich davon abhängig, in welchem Verhältnis man selbst zu einem Gewässer steht.

Als Mitglied in einem Verein würde ich ein Fehlverhalten - je nach Schwere - natürlich auch ansprechen oder ggfs. anzeigen. Denn da wird eine Gemeinschaft geschädigt, die ihr eigenes Geld und Ihre Arbeitskraft in die Hege und Pflege eines Gewässers investiert. Und da bin ich als Mitglied dieser Gemeinschaft gegenüber auch verpflichtet, jeglichen Schaden abzuwenden oder zu mindern.

An " offenen " Gewässern, die durch einen Fischereirechtinhaber oder eine Fischereigenossenschaft bewirtschaftet wird, und deren Engagement gegenüber dem Angler ausschließlich auf die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen beschränkt ist, fühle ich mich in keinster Weise verantwortlich, denn:

Dort wird nach wirtschaftlichem Kalkül gehandelt ( was ja auch ok ist ) und eine ganz einfache Rechnung aufgemacht.

Wie hoch ist der Schaden durch Schwarzangler oder Regelverstöße im Verhältnis zu den Kosten eines umfassenden Kontrollorgans. Dabei ist eines ganz sicher, man entscheidet sich für die wirtschaftlichere Möglichkeit. Sprich, man nimmt einen gewissen Schaden in Kauf und überlässt die Kontrollen in erster Linie den Behörden. Im Gegensatz zu einem Verein ist hier von Herzblut, Engagement oder finanziellen Opfer keine Spur. 
Vergleicht es einfach mit einer Obstplantage und einem Kleingartenverein. Auf der Obstplantage nimmt der Besitzer einen Verlust durch Diebstahl in Kauf und reduziert Kontrollen oder belässt es beim zufälligen " erwischen ". Wer von Euch würde da die Polizei rufen, wenn er jemanden sieht, der sich ein paar Äpfel vom Baum pflückt ? 
Im Kleingartenverein sieht das doch sicher anders aus, Wenn da beim Nachbarn ein paar Gestalten über den Zaun klettern und dessen Apfelbaum plündern, wer würde da wegsehen ? 

Last not least, möchte ich gerne mal auf die Beispiele Vergewaltigung, Schlägerei, etc. eingehen.

Nur mal angenommen und keinem gewünscht, man kommt selbst mal in eine Situation ein solches oder ähnliches Verbrechen zu beobachten oder gar selbst direkt oder indirekt davon bedroht zu sein. Man greift zum Telefon, wählt den Notruf und bekommt dann zu hören:

" Bitte behalten sie die Ruhe. Unsere Einsatzkräfte kontrollieren grade vermeintliche Schwarzangler aber in ca. 20 Minuten sind wir vor Ort. "


----------



## GolemX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zum einen ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, dass der Themenstarter hier ganz bestimmte Antworten hören wollte*, nämliche solche die seine Empörung teilen u*nd zu ( legalen ) Maßnahmen raten.*



Uhm, ja ?  Was denn sonst ?
Wenn jemand einen Thread startet und wissen will wie ein Karpfen aussieht, den will er nicht wissen wie man einen 2Takter repariert,.. oder wie ist das hier bei euch ?


----------



## Parasol (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hallo,



GolemX schrieb:


> Also ich werde in Zukunft es wohl vermeiden in diesem Forum seriöse Fragen zu stellen,..



bitte nicht!

Zum Thema: auch ich bin der Meinung, dass von vielen Menschen (Anglern) zu oft weg gesehen wird, wenn Regel- oder Gesetzesverstöße bemerkt werden.

Wenn jemand mit drei Ruten angelt, wo weniger erlaubt sind und Wegesprerrungen missachtet, werden wahrscheinlich auch andere Regeln nicht beachtet (Waidgerechtigkeit, Schonzeit, Mindestmaß, Müllbeseitigung usw.).

Durch das Fehlverhalten einzelner kommt zum Beispiel die Sportfischerei insgesamt in einen schlechten Ruf, was wir Angler am allerwenigsten brauchen können.

Deshalb: Auch am Angelgewässer Zivilcourage zeigen, auch wenn es unbequemer ist als weg zu sehen.


----------



## Crotalus (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich sehe allerdings auch die Problematik, dass aufgrund des Fehlverhaltens einiger der Rest unter eventuellen Folgen leiden muss.Es geraten schnell alle unter Generalverdacht und es werden weitere Gesetze und Vorschriften erlassen, welche auf die Missstände reagieren, aber leider auch alle anderen darunter leiden lassen.
Ist halt ein schwieriges Thema, da ich auch nicht gerade wegen jeder Kleinigkeit anderen auf die Füße treten würde. Da gilt es einfach von Fall zu Fall abzuwiegen, ob es nun wirklich notwendig ist andere zu denunzieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> Uhm, ja ?  Was denn sonst ?
> Wenn jemand einen Thread startet und wissen will wie ein Karpfen aussieht, den will er nicht wissen wie man einen 2Takter repariert,.. oder wie ist das hier bei euch ?




Ich wollte damit lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Du tendenzielle Antworten erwartet hast und angefressen bist, weil die überwiegend anders ausgefallen sind, als Du erhofft hast. 
Wärst Du tatsächlich unsicher, würdest Du Dich mit den unterschiedlichen Argumenten befassen, anstatt die Diskussion immer in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken zu wollen. 
Ergo suchst Du keine Antwort, sondern eine Bestätigung Deiner vorgefassten Meinung. 

Macht aber nix, handle einfach so, wie Du es für richtig erachtest.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Parasol schrieb:


> Durch das Fehlverhalten einzelner kommt zum Beispiel die Sportfischerei insgesamt in einen schlechten Ruf, was wir Angler am allerwenigsten brauchen können.




Hmm, da stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wer außer den Anglern sich über Mißstände aufregt bzw. diese überhaupt als Mißstand erkennt. Welcher Bürger weiß denn, mit wievielen Ruten man Fischen darf, was das für ein Fisch ist, wie dessen Mindestmaß ist und ob der grade Schonzeit hat. 

Ganz besonders im Hinblick auf die Außenwirkung wäre das persönliche Ansprechen die mit Abstand beste Methode. Denn erst durch eine Anzeige wird ein Mißstand überhaupt Öffentlichkeitswirksam. 

Mit Ausnahme des Themas Müll. Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, welches die Öffentlichkeit sehr schnell erkennt. Aber auch hier ist die für den Ruf der Angler mit Abstand beste Möglichkeit, den vorhandenen Müll beim betreten des Angelplatzes einzusammeln. " Müllfrevler " auf frischer Tat zu ertappen und Anzuzeigen dürfte etwa 1 % des Gesamtproblems erfassen. Bei 99 % ist der Verursacher doch unbekannt und oft noch nichtmal Angler. 
Wenn also der Ruf der Angler im Vordergrund steht, ist Einsammeln die wirksamste Methode. 

Allerdings auch die mühsamste.


----------



## grazy04 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmm, da stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wer außer den Anglern sich über Mißstände aufregt bzw. diese überhaupt als Mißstand erkennt. Welcher Bürger weiß denn, mit wievielen Ruten man Fischen darf, was das für ein Fisch ist, wie dessen Mindestmaß ist und ob der grade Schonzeit hat.
> 
> Ganz besonders im Hinblick auf die Außenwirkung wäre das persönliche Ansprechen die mit Abstand beste Methode. Denn erst durch eine Anzeige wird ein Mißstand überhaupt Öffentlichkeitswirksam.
> 
> ...



|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Fanne (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

was soll der ganze zirkus hier überhaupt ....


bist du TE unwissend und fragst den leuten  hier im board nach rat was du tun kannst ? 

willst du  nur eine stammtisch disskussion hier machen ? 

wenns dich sooo sehr stört das dort jemand mit einer rute zuviel angelt ,  müll liegen lässt , wege mit privat fahrzeug befährt obwohl es hoheitlich verboten ist , 

DANN RUF DIE POLIZEI !!!

möglich das du auch angst hast ? 

dann lass es eben ! 


grüsse


----------



## GolemX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Also echt mal nix für ungut, aber waren meine Fragen echt so schwer zu verstehen ? 
Diese ganze Diskussion ist echt lächerlich und ist mir schon wirklich zu dumm geworden. 


Nochmals um die ganze Sache zu Verdeutlichen
meine Fragen waren:

- kümmert Sich die Polizei überhaupt um sowas ? (wäre beantwortbar mit JA oder NEIN )

- Wenn nicht, wenn ruft man da an ? (jetzt weiß ichs dank denen die geantwortet haben): Waschpo oder O-Amt

- Sollte ich lieber einfach drüber hinwegsehen und mich um meinen eigenen Kram kümmern ? (eure Meinung ist mir jetzt sehr wohl bekannt, ich gehe nun davon aus das ein (Groß-)Teil von euch am Wasser dass macht was Ihm gerade so in den Sinn passt und sich sehr genervt/angegriffen fühlt das jemand da etwas sagen/machen könnte)


----------



## GolemX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Fanne schrieb:


> willst du  nur eine stammtisch disskussion hier machen ?



Willst Du Dich gerade lächerlich machen ? 
Ich glaube nicht das Ich derjenige bin der hier den Thread ausarten lässt.


----------



## Fanne (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Golem ! ruf doch einfach die zentrale 110 an , die werden sicherlich jemanden rausschicken der das überprüft !


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Moin moin,


Crotalus schrieb:


> *Ich sehe allerdings auch die Problematik, dass aufgrund des Fehlverhaltens einiger der Rest unter eventuellen Folgen leiden muss.Es geraten schnell alle unter Generalverdacht und es werden weitere Gesetze und Vorschriften erlassen, welche auf die Missstände reagieren, aber leider auch alle anderen darunter leiden lassen.*
> Ist halt ein schwieriges Thema, da ich auch nicht gerade wegen jeder Kleinigkeit anderen auf die Füße treten würde. Da gilt es einfach von Fall zu Fall abzuwiegen, ob es nun wirklich notwendig ist andere zu denunzieren.


 Diese Sichweise bekommt auch meine Zustimmung. Durch Fehlverhalten einiger weniger , auch wenns in manchen Augen nur Kleinigkeiten sind , müssen alle drunter Leiden. Noch mehr Verbote , Eischränkungen usw. sind die Folge. Offt genug erlebt das ganze........


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> - Sollte ich lieber einfach drüber hinwegsehen und mich um meinen eigenen Kram kümmern ? (eure Meinung ist mir jetzt sehr wohl bekannt, ich gehe nun davon aus das ein (Groß-)Teil von euch am Wasser dass macht was Ihm gerade so in den Sinn passt und sich sehr genervt/angegriffen fühlt das jemand da etwas sagen/machen könnte)



Genau das meine ich. Viele User sind der Meinung, dass man wegen sowas kein Fass aufmachen muß. Das passt Dir aber nicht und jetzt unterstellst Du allen, die das lockerer sehen, sie würden selbst Regeln übertreten. 
Wenn ignorieren für Dich in keinem Fall in Frage kommt, warum stellst Du es als mögliche Variante dar ? 

Da Du Dich weiterhin beharrlich weigerst auf die Argumente derer einzugehen, ist eine Diskussion mit Dir darüber schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ Golem:
Mit dir hier weiter zu diskutieren macht echt keinen Sinn mehr für mich.Ein kleines Fehlverhalten in einen Topf zu werfen mit schweren Verbrechen,da gehört schon was zu,Kompliment.Wenn ich mir überlege,du bist jetzt gerade einmal 30 Jahre und gehst schon so ab,wie wirst du dich erst entwickeln wenn du mal in Rente bist?
Hier ein Vorschlag,wie deine Signatur aussehen könnte:

_*"Wenn ich mal alt bin,dann werde ich nur noch nörgeln und jedem das Leben versauern.Das wird ein Spaß!!!"*_

Liebe Grüße,in der Hoffnung,dir nie am Wasser zu begegnen,
Pfuitoifel


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Dann aber nicht vergessen das kleines Fehlverhalten einger weniger größere neg Folgen für alle haben kann.
Wir haben hier einen schönen Waldsee. Unmittelbar am See ein Parplatz extra für Angler. Leider mußte einige Angler doch immer direkt zu den Angelstellen fahren. Als Folge daraus wurde die Zufahrt zum Gewässer dichtgemacht. Der Angler darf nun 2km vor dem See , an der Straße sein Auto parken.


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Dann aber nicht vergessen das kleines Fehlverhalten einger weniger größere neg Folgen für alle haben kann.
> Wir haben hier einen schönen Waldsee. Unmittelbar am See ein Parplatz extra für Angler. Leider mußte einige Angler doch immer direkt zu den Angelstellen fahren. Als Folge daraus wurde die Zufahrt zum Gewässer dichtgemacht. Der Angler darf nun 2km vor dem See , an der Straße sein Auto parken.



Okay Gunnar.In diesem Thread ginge es aber in erster Linie ums Angeln mit drei Ruten.Und nur weil einer verbotswidrig mit drei Ruten angelt wird wohl keiner mehrere Kilometer laufen müssen.
Und dies mit Vergewaltigung,Körperverletzung,Mord und Totschlag gleichzusetzen kann wohl nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen werden,da stimmst du mir doch wohl zu,oder?
Natürlich ist es nicht gerade toll,wenn,wie in dem von dir angeführten Fall,viele unter der Ignoranz weniger Ignoranten zu leiden haben.Aber auch dann sollte man immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel im Auge behalten und nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.
Golem hingegen,so meine subjektive Einschätzung,wären Kanonen sicher nicht genug,da würden mindestens Cruise-Missiles hinterher geschickt werden müssen.Und er würde es ja liebend gerne anzetteln,aber er hätte nicht den Mumm,als Urheber beim armen Sünderlein bekannt zu werden.
Und das finde ich schlimm.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Wat fürn Gelaber wegen solcher Nichtigkeit...

Kehrt vor der eigenen Haustür und schwärzt euch selber an...


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wat fürn Gelaber wegen solcher Nichtigkeit...
> 
> Kehrt vor der eigenen Haustür und schwärzt euch selber an...


 

Mal ein Spruch von mir zu Deiner Einstellung:

Wenn jeder *NUR* vor seiner Tür kehrt, dann haben gewisse Subjekte völlig freie Hand - das kann es auch nicht sein!

...also - mit Augenmaß und verhältnismäßig vorgehen und jeweils im konkreten Einzelfall entscheiden scheint mir da die bessere Alternative zu sein, als *NUR* immer vor der eigenen Türe zu kehren!

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ Klaus,

Anschwärzen?? Kein Problem! Mach ich immer öffter. Schließlich kenn ich ja die Folgen vom Fehlverhalten anderer.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Rennt ihr mit Zettel und Stift durch die Straßen und schreib jeden Falschparker auf?? Das geht hier nicht um irgendein Verbrechen sondern um eine Kleinigkeit die wahrscheinlich nicht mal geahndet werden würde.


----------



## TRANSformator (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ohne jetzt hier groß in die Diskussion einsteigen zu wollen, möchte ich kurz meinen Senf dazu geben. Das Folgende stellt schlichtweg nur mein Verständnis dar, es soll keine Stellungnahme zu irgendeinem Posting sein und ist ohne Anspruch auf absolute Korrektheit.

*Grundsätzlich und vorweg: Gesetze und Regeln sind dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden.*
Sicher ist die Schwere bei einem Vergehen wie einer unerlaubten Rute zuviel eine komplett andere als eine Körperverletzung, Vergewaltigung oder Mord und kann nicht verglichen werden. Aber muss man diese Vergleiche überhaupt ziehen?
Nochmal: Gesetze sind dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden. Wenn das Gesetz bzw. die Regelung dort besagt, dass nur so-und-soviele Ruten eingesetzt werden dürfen, gilt diese Regel genauso wie die Regelung zur Schonzeit und zu anderen Dingen. Mal angenommen ich gehe mit einer Rute während der Schonzeit auf Raubfisch los, dann hätte ich auch nur eine Rute "zuviel", trotzdem wäre das Geschrei groß. Ich möchte damit sagen, dass beide Regelungen gleich viel wert sind, auch wenn sich bei Verstößen gegen die eine viel mehr "gestört" fühlen. Man kann nicht jeden Verstoß individuell nach Gefühl behandeln.
Nun gehe man einfach mal davon aus, man könnte jede Regelung und die Verstöße dagegen individuell beurteilen. Wer von euch legt denn dann fest, welches Vergehen jetzt eine Lapalie ist und über welches man sich völlig zu Recht aufregen darf? Richtig, was für den einen noch eine Lapalie ist, regt den anderen schon gewaltig auf. Ergo, jede Regelung hat gleichen Wert und muss konsequent identisch (dabei gibt es natürlich festgelegte Unterschiede im Strafrahmen) behandelt werden.

Alles andere ist Mumpitz und wäre auch ungerecht. Wieso soll ich die Regelungen zur Schonzeit einhalten, wenn ich die Regelungen zur Rutenanzahl nicht befolgen brauche? Wieso soll ich dann überhaupt noch irgendwelche Regeln einhalten, wenn man die Wichtigkeit eines jeden Gesetztes/einer jeden Regel völlig subjektiv und individuell auslegen kann. Was für den einen wichtig ist, ist dem andere völlig egal...
Die Beurteilung von Regelungen hat nicht nach persönlichem und subjektivem Empfinden zu passieren. Eine solche Bewertung gibt es nämlich direkt nicht, sowas erfolgt dann indirekt über den festgeschriebenen Strafrahmen, der für jeden Verstoß individuell ist. Erst da wird dann unterschieden.
Bis dahin hat aber jede Regelung/jedes Gesetz gleich behandelt zu werden, was in dem Fall einfach nur meint, dass jeder Verstoß geahndet werden muss.

Gruß


*Edit*: Mein Text soll eine allgemeine Gültigkeit haben und so müsste es in der Realität auch umgesetzt werden. Allerdings kommt in der Realität das eigene Ego als kritischer Faktor dazu. Wenn man mal wirklich ehrlich ist und den eigenen Heiligenschein kurz vergisst, hält man auch selbst nicht jede Regel ein (nicht nur beim Angeln). Gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstößt jeder mal. Ergo: Es liegt garnicht immer im eigenen Interesse (also purer Egoismus), dass jede Regel konsequent durchgesetzt wird.
Der eigene Egoismus spielt noch eine weitere Rolle. Und zwar handelt man bei einem beobachteten Regelverstoß meist erst dann, wenn es für einen persönlich eine hohe Priorität besitzt, dann regt man sich auf. Sowas kann durch Neid etc begründet sein. Ist es einem relativ schnuppe, drückt man meist die Augen zu, weil eine Beschwerde nur Arbeit (Anrufe sind schon Arbeit und Kosten) und Unannehmlichkeiten bereiten würde. Es muss sich also für einen persönlich irgendwie im Entferntesten lohnen. Siehe da, auch hier purer Egoismus. Das macht die Umsetzung des oben Beschriebenen so schwierig.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Och Klaus nun mal sachlich bleiben. Die Falschparker sind vormir sicher. ( Verhältnismäßigkeit)
 Die 3. Rute ist kein Problem. Kenn da so manchen Fischer oder FA der da die Augen zudrückt. Wenn aber in Massen Satzfisch zum Umsetzen oder zum verfüttern herausgeangelt wird hab ich kein Problem damit zum tele zu greifen. Auch hier wieder ne Folge daraus. Der Fischer verkauft keine günstige Tageskarten mehr. Nur noch überteuerte Wochenkarten. Wenn ich den Fischer nicht gut kennen würde müßt ich jedesmal für ein WE 55€ zahlen. (Vorher 20€)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

ja, TRANSformator! gut geschrieben, sehe ich genauso! |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich die Regelungen zur Schonzeit einhalten, wenn ich die Regelungen zur Rutenanzahl nicht befolgen brauche? Wieso soll ich dann überhaupt noch irgendwelche Regeln einhalten, wenn man die Wichtigkeit eines jeden Gesetztes/einer jeden Regel völlig subjektiv und individuell auslegen kann. Was für den einen wichtig ist, ist dem andere völlig egal..



Auch hier kann und darf man differenzieren. Schonzeiten und Mindesmaße sind Gesetz und landesweit gültig. Die Anzahl der Ruten, Mengenbegrenzungen etc. sind Gewässerspezifisch. Es handelt sich eben nicht um Gesetze, sondern um Regeln die durch den Fischereirechtinhaber festgelegt werden. 
In so fern wäre es also noch wesentlich " Gesetzestreuer " den Falschparker anzuzeigen, als den " Mehrrutenbenutzer ". 

Und es obliegt doch in allererster Linie dem Regelersteller, die Einhaltung seiner Regeln zu kontrollieren. Und es wundert mich stark, warum niemand in dieser Diskussin darauf einsteigt.

Drum stelle ich das mal als ganz konkrete Frage ein:

Ist es Aufgabe eines Tages- Wochen- oder Jahreskartenanglers darauf zu achten, dass sich andere an die vorgegebenen Regeln des kommerziell ausgerichteten Fischereirechtinhabers halten, obwohl dieser offensichtlich keinerlei Interesse an flächendeckenden Kontrollen hat ? 

Und - um das Ganze mal auf die Spitze zu treiben - wäret Ihr bereit, statt 40 oder 50 € im Jahr 600 € zu bezahlen, damit der Fischereirechtinhaber solche Kontrollen umfassend durchführen lassen kann. Hätte dann die liebe Seele Ruh, weil alle bösen Buben ertappt würden ?


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn aber in Massen Satzfisch zum Umsetzen oder zum verfüttern herausgeangelt wird hab ich kein Problem damit zum tele zu greifen.



Das ist doch schon wieder etwas ganz anderes als vom TE angesprochen wurde. :m

Wenn mal einer ne Stunde zu lange angelt (weil der Abend so schön ist) oder einen mal ein Fisch aus den Händen gleitet obwohl er hätte abgeschlagen werden müssen sehe ich keinen Grund wegen dieser "_Verbrecher_" die Polizei zu belästigen.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ok Klaus , da stimm ich zu. Denn da wären wir wieder bei der oft zitierten Verhältnismäßigkeit.
 Leider ist es nicht einfach klar abzugrenzen. Was für den einen nen kleiner Furz ist , ist für den anderen ne riesen Stinkbombe. LoooL


----------



## Fanne (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

irgendwie sind wir angler selber die , die uns das leben schwer machen !  

man sollte über diesen satz mal nachdenken


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Drum stelle ich das mal als ganz konkrete Frage ein:
> 
> Ist es Aufgabe eines Tages- Wochen- oder Jahreskartenanglers darauf zu achten, dass sich andere an die vorgegebenen Regeln des kommerziell ausgerichteten Fischereirechtinhabers halten, obwohl dieser offensichtlich keinerlei Interesse an flächendeckenden Kontrollen hat ?
> 
> Und - um das Ganze mal auf die Spitze zu treiben - wäret Ihr bereit, statt 40 oder 50 € im Jahr 600 € zu bezahlen, damit der Fischereirechtinhaber solche Kontrollen umfassend durchführen lassen kann. Hätte dann die liebe Seele Ruh, weil alle bösen Buben ertappt würden ?




Bravo Ralle,du triffst genau meinen Nerv.Leider ist es nunmal so,daß es für viele Leute einfach geil ist anderen Probleme zu machen,aber selber Probleme bekommen,das geht ja gar nicht.
Und dann ist es meist mit der vielzitierten Zivilcourage auch wieder Essig.Und sollten die Jahreskarten sich dann um ein vielfaches verteuern,dann wäre das Geschrei natürlich riesig,mindestens aber so laut,wie wenn ein Weg gesperrt wird und man ein paar Meter weiter laufen muß.


----------



## padotcom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Am schlimmsten ist dieser "Schaut was ich entdeckt habe" Ton.

Erst angeln die mit einer Rute zuviel. (Kann man ignorieren, diskutieren oder melden.)
Dann haben die vorraussichtlich keinen Schein. (15 Sozialstunden)
Dann ist der Müll der da liegt mit Sicherheit von denen. (15 Jahre ohne Bewährung)
Dann sind das Osteuropäer. (Zwölfteilen und die Innereien an die Krähen....)

Junge, Junge. Wenn eine Antwort nicht so ausfällt wie erwartet, setzt man gleich noch einen drauf und mutmaßt was das Zeug hält.

Wenn einer falsch parkt, klaut er auch nicht automatisch bei Karstadt.

Das ist ein Reinsteigern in eine Sache...furchtbar.
Und wer frei von Sünde, werfe den ersten.....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



padotcom schrieb:


> Junge, Junge. Wenn eine Antwort nicht so ausfällt wie erwartet, setzt man gleich noch einen drauf und mutmaßt was das Zeug hält.



Wie Bush vor'm Irakkrieg .

Vielleicht sollte der T.E. auch so einen überzeugenden Powerpoint-Vortrag vor dem AB-Sicherheitsrat hinlegen. Dann kann bald scharf geschossen werden auf die Missetäter :m. Putins osteuropäische Gesinnungsgenossen, die Pösen, klauen uns mit drei Ruten alle Amurkarpfen wieder weg...


----------



## singer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Das mit den zuvielen Ruten ist zwar nicht schön, unternehmen würde ich da aber nichts. 
An die die meinen ist doch egal wieviele Ruten, wie strawinski zu den kann ich nur sagen, die Regel hat ihren guten Sinn. 

Aber was das heranfahren mit den Rollern angeht, da finde ich da sollte etwas unternommen werden. Ich kenne den Platz nicht um den es sich handelt. Doch wenn es verboten ist, dann sicherlich weil ein Naturschutzgebiet o.ä. vorhanden ist.


----------



## bobbl (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



padotcom schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist dieser "Schaut was ich entdeckt habe" Ton.
> 
> Erst angeln die mit einer Rute zuviel. (Kann man ignorieren, diskutieren oder melden.)
> Dann haben die vorraussichtlich keinen Schein. (15 Sozialstunden)
> ...





Sehr gut!
Diese Pauschalisierungen vo wegen Russen und so  gehen mir eh auf die Nerven.
Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall...werden aber unterschiedlich bewertet. -.-


----------



## GolemX (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ihr seid echt eine tolle Truppe,..  
Da werde ich jetzt als Ausländer-feindlichen, Bush ähnlichen Lügner dargestellt, der am liebsten die 2 töten würde, mit dem sich nicht reden lässt, Angelei mit Vergewaltigung* vergleicht und sich nur irgendwas aus den Fingern saugt und Leute das Leben schwer machen will, weil er mit seinen 30 Jahren nichts besser zu tun hat ?! 
Ich glaube der Thread Titel passt doch eher zu eurem Verhalten hier, wie zu dem deren am Wasser. 
Ganz ehrlich Leute, das Niveau und die moralischen Vorstellungen von einigen von Euch (und scheinbar auch der IQ) ist wirklich unter aller Sau. 

Auf dieses Forum kann ich wirklich gerne verzichten, und werde es in Zukunft auch tun.     

* (Ernsthaft wer den Unterschied zwischen ein Vergleich und eine Gegenfrage nicht kennt/versteht,..naja der sollte evtl. noch einmal die Schulbank drücken)


----------



## borland (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

also mich interessiert es genau so wenig wie die exekutive ob jemand mit 2 oder 8 ruten fischt... (ich angel auch mit 3 anstatt 4 ruten wenn ich genau weiss, dass eh keiner kontrolliert. fang ich gut, reduzier ich auch auf 1 rute, wer brauch schon so viel fisch...)

genau so wenig interessierts mich ob jemand einen schein hat oder nicht.

das einzige was mich interessiert ist (wenn ich es sehe) dass man mit der kreatur fisch vernünftig umgeht. hier ist´s mir allerdings auch schei**egal ob jemand den fisch per herzstich, kopfstich oder durch bloßes draufknüppeln tötet. hauptsache der ist tot und zappelt nicht in ´ner tüte...

und ob jemand mit nem auto, roller oder skateboard zum angelplatz kommt ist mir auch egal solang der mich nicht überfährt...

in diesem sinne 

gruß

b.


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt eine tolle Truppe,..
> Da werde ich jetzt als Ausländer-feindlichen, Bush ähnlichen Lügner dargestellt, der am liebsten die 2 töten würde, mit dem sich nicht reden lässt, Angelei mit Vergewaltigung* vergleicht und sich nur irgendwas aus den Fingern saugt und Leute das Leben schwer machen will, weil er mit seinen 30 Jahren nichts besser zu tun hat ?!
> Ich glaube der Thread Titel passt doch eher zu eurem Verhalten hier, wie zu dem deren am Wasser.
> Ganz ehrlich Leute, das Niveau und die moralischen Vorstellungen von einigen von Euch (und scheinbar auch der IQ) ist wirklich unter aller Sau.
> ...



Das passt ja mal wieder wie die Sau in den Sessel.Jetzt,wo du nicht die gewünschten Antworten bekommst,ziehst du dich aus der Affäre,indem du den Schwanz einziehst,du Held.Ich nenne so etwas feige.Aber so bist du,lieber die Polizei rufen als das Gespräch zu suchen,wenn jemand einen Fehler macht,bei dem er sich vielleicht nichtmal was böses denkt.
Aber selbst wenn du dich hier abmelden solltest,so könnte ich drauf wetten,daß du dich mit nem anderen Namen wieder anmeldest,nur um zu gucken,wie sich das hier weiter entwickelt.Aber bitte,jeder wie er´s braucht.


----------



## Fanne (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

mittlerweile 5 seiten!

wobei die 2 wichtigsten antworten bereits auf seite 1 gefallen waren 

1. Polizei rufen 
2. höflich ansprechen und auf fehler hinweisen .


kann nicht verstehen was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt


----------



## H3ndrik (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

|good:|good:|good:Fanne!!!


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ Fanne:
Du hast schon recht,hier zu posten wird von Mal zu Mal sinnfreier.Jedoch fängt es an mir Spaß zu machen,das ist eben "GANZ GROSSES KINO" hier.Mir dient dieser Tröööt als reine Unterhaltung,und sowas muß nicht immer Sinn machen.Ich guck mir auch gerne "South Park" an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Leute, das Niveau und die moralischen Vorstellungen von einigen von Euch (und scheinbar auch der IQ) ist wirklich unter aller Sau.



Ganz ehrlich Leute. Ich hab schon einige, ähnliche Themen schließen müssen, weil dort den Regelübertretern Mord und Totschlag angediehen wurde.
In diesem Thema finde ich es prima, dass ( fast ) alle Diskussionsteilnehmer zwar mehr in die eine oder andere Richtung tendieren, aber dennoch bereit sind zu differenzieren und zu gewichten. Eine Tendenz, die im gesamten Board zu finden ist.

Wenn Toleranz und Ausgewogenheit mit steigendem Niveau verloren gehen, dann möchte ich keine höhere Stufe erreichen.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

"*Ganz grosses Kino,.."

*könnte man nicht die z.Zt. im AB laufenden krimis zusammenlegen?
Arbeitstitel: 
"*guteangler vs. schwarzanglergrundelnkormoraneneubürger*"
als vorfilm, zum einheizen vielleicht noch "*peta - was NABU"*?

mir scheint, es gibt nicht nur sauregurken-,  sondern auch hoch- und niedrigwasserzeiten.
*
fangberichte, jungs und mädels, fangberichte...

*_(blieben maus & tastatur chipsfrei...)_


----------



## Hefti (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Moinsen
@GolemX
Wenn dich das Verhalten dieser beiden Angler so sehr nervt, dann ruf doch einfach Team Green an und guck was dann passiert. 
Ich denke mal es wird gar nichts passieren, weil die Jungs einfach nur chronisch unterbesetzt sind. Die haben nun mal auch wichitgeres zu tun.
Und nun mal Butter bie die Fische. Wem schaden denn die beiden dadurch, dass sie eine Rute zu viel im Wasser haben? Jeder bricht docdh immer wieder irgendwelche Regeln. Auf der Autobahn z.B. habe ich es bisher noch nie erlebt, dass sich da irgendein PKW-Fahrer an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält. (und dass ist auch gut so, denn sonst würde der Verkehr nicht fließen) 
Wieviele haben geraucht oder Alkohol getrunken, in einem Alter, wo es der Gesetzgeber eigentlich verboten hat? 
Was ich damit sagen will, würde jeder kleine Regelverstoss in dem Maße verfolgt werden, wie du es dir in diesem, von dir genannten Fall wünschst, dann würde der deutsche Rechtsstaat aufgrund der ganzen Verfahren explodieren. 

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt eine tolle Truppe,..



Stimmt... :m



GolemX schrieb:


> Da werde ich jetzt als Ausländer-feindlichen, Bush ähnlichen Lügner dargestellt, der am liebsten die 2 töten würde, mit dem sich nicht reden lässt, Angelei mit Vergewaltigung* vergleicht und sich nur irgendwas aus den Fingern saugt und Leute das Leben schwer machen will, weil er mit seinen 30 Jahren nichts besser zu tun hat ?!



Nanana, Lügner hat Dich keiner genannt... Und den Rest, nun ja, was soll man sagen... Muß man nochmal zurückblättern. Doch, Du führtest die Unterstellung ein, dass sie keinen Schein hätten und sich wie typische Osteuropäer verhalten würden. Du sagtest auch, dass sei "ganz großes Kino". So groß, dass Du selbst Dich wohl nicht beherrschen könntest, würdest Du selbst auf das Fehlverhalten hinweisen müssen. Und Du verglichst den Kern der Regelübertretung (drei Ruten) z.B. mit einer Vergewaltigung. Deswegen habe ich durchaus den Eindruck gewonnen, dass Du Dir "nur irgendwas aus den Fingern saug(s)t und Leute das Leben schwer machen will(st), weil er (Du) mit seinen 30 Jahren nichts besser zu tun ha(s)t".    



GolemX schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Thread Titel passt doch eher zu eurem Verhalten hier, wie zu dem deren am Wasser.



Großes Kino im Sinne von unterhaltsam ist der Thread in der Tat :m. 



GolemX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Leute, das Niveau und die moralischen Vorstellungen von einigen von Euch (und scheinbar auch der IQ) ist wirklich unter aller Sau.



Alles strunzdumme Leute und Gangster hier. Is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Widerlich . Aber was soll man machen #c.



GolemX schrieb:


> Auf dieses Forum kann ich wirklich gerne verzichten, und werde es in Zukunft auch tun.



Und wieder sei Dir etwas unbenommen. Wahlweise könntest Du auch diskutieren bzw. auf andere Leute eingehen lernen. Wenn Du aber glaubst, eine Diskussion führte immer dazu, dass Dir applaudiert und der Bauch gepinselt würde, bist Du in der Tat falsch hier. Erstens, weil Diskussion unterschiedliche Standpunkte voraussetzt und zweitens, weil diese erst an Gehalt gewinnen, wenn man bereit ist, seinen eigenen Standpunkt in der Diskussion zu überprüfen. In dieser Hinsicht gebe ich Ralf vollkommen Recht, hier scheint mir bei Dir Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein - lieber stellst Du Dich in die beleidigte Ecke und erhebst Deine Meiung in Sachen Moralität und geistiger Frische über die anderer User. Und in der Tat, ich für meinen Teil kann auf solche Leute im Forum verzichten.    



GolemX schrieb:


> * (Ernsthaft wer den Unterschied zwischen ein Vergleich und eine Gegenfrage nicht kennt/versteht,..naja der sollte evtl. noch einmal die Schulbank drücken)



Naja. Deine Gegenfragen beabsichtigten also gar keinen Vergleich? Hat also mit dem Thema 3 Ruten im Wasser gar nichts zu tun? Du wolltest nur mal von anderen wissen - völlig losgelöst vom eigentlichen Thema - wem bei einer Vergewaltigung Schaden zugefügt wird? |rolleyes


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Jose schrieb:


> *fangberichte, jungs und mädels, fangberichte...*



Meist regt man sich wohl über derlei Nichtigkeiten auf, wenn man gerade selbst kein Fang zu berichten hat. Duck-und-weg.


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

LOL, wenn einer mal nen Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt, gibt es im AB immer einen riesen Aufschrei deswegen (was nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt).

Angelt einer mit zu vielen Ruten, wird es verharmlost (was einen Gesetzesverstoß darstellt).

Für mich ist jeder ein Verbrecher der sich nicht an die Vorgaben (Rutenzahl, Schonzeiten, Mindesmasse,...) im Angelschein hält. Die "Spielregeln" wurden ja nicht nur gemacht, um die Erlaubniskarte mit Leben zu füllen.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> LOL, wenn einer mal nen Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt, gibt es im AB immer einen riesen Aufschrei deswegen (was nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt).
> 
> Angelt einer mit zu vielen Ruten, wird es verharmlost (was einen Gesetzesverstoß darstellt).


 

Sowas in der Richtung schoss mir auch schon durch den Kopf als ich diesen Fred gelesen hatte....

Gruß


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Dieser (zum Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge) passende Film sei übrigens allen echten und falschen Moralisten empfohlen:

*muxmäuschenstill

:g

*Und hier noch eine Leseempfehlung über ziviles Engagement für Recht und Ordnung:

*"Knöllchen-Horst"*


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Bemerkenswerter Thread. Ich habe gerade eine Woche AB-Pause hinter mir, ich habe Fische gefangen... und dann das hier.

Laßt den armen Golem doch mal zufrieden. Sicherlich hat er den Fehler gemacht, die Eskalation dieser Diskussion mitzumachen, aber was an der Frage falsch ist, was zu tun sei, wenn man einen Angler bei einem Regelverstoß antrifft, diese Frage finde ich jetzt nicht so abwegig. Möglicherweise betrachtet der eine oder andere einen solchen Regelverstoß als Kavaliersdelikt, das sei ihm ja auch unbenommen, aber die Frage, was man denn vernünftigerweise gegen so etwas machen kann ist ja nun nicht so abwegig und eigentlich war diese Frage auch auf der ersten Seite beantwortet.

Ich finde es merkwürdig, wie hier im Deckmantel einer vermeintlichen toleranten und ach so großzügigen Haltung auf den Golem eingeprügelt wird. Einige Aspekte - so bescheuerte wie die immerwährende Osteuropäerdiskussion - sind ja garnicht von ihm in die Diskussion eingebracht worden. 

Wer nun so sozial und ein solcher "Gutmensch" ist, dass er Verstöße gegen Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Leköfi und Maximalrutenzahl nicht so schlimm findet, der muß ja nicht dagegen vorgehen. Ich kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich an bestehende Regeln halten und dieses auch von anderen erwarten. Jemandem sein Regelbewußtsein vorzuwerfen und ein solches als kleinkariertheit abzuschreiben, das finde ich reichlich borniert und arrogant. Wobei sich Golem in dieser Diskussion sich sicherlich hat provozieren lassen und sich dabei nicht besonders klug verhalten hat.

"Were only gonna die from our own arrogance." (Greg Graffin)


----------



## padotcom (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig, wie hier im Deckmantel einer vermeintlichen toleranten und ach so großzügigen Haltung auf den Golem eingeprügelt wird. Einige Aspekte - so bescheuerte wie die immerwährende Osteuropäerdiskussion - sind ja garnicht von ihm in die Diskussion eingebracht worden.


 
Naja.... Stimmt so ganz aber auch nicht.

Zitat Golem:
Und obwohl ich diesen Punkt überhaupt nicht hervorheben möchte, würde ich es dennoch gerne erwähnen,
in letzter Zeit sind recht viele Ost Europäische Bürger bei uns aufgefallen die Schwarz angeln, und diese 2 passen genau ins Schema. 
Zitat Ende

Gleich 2 Mutmaßungen in einem Satz. Das ist was sauer aufstösst.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



padotcom schrieb:


> Naja.... Stimmt so ganz aber auch nicht.
> 
> Zitat Golem:
> Und obwohl ich diesen Punkt überhaupt nicht hervorheben möchte, würde ich es dennoch gerne erwähnen,
> ...



Ups richtig, das ist nicht so schön, aber dennoch finde ich reichlich heftig, was hier für ein rethorischer Aufwand betrieben wird, um dem Jungen klarzumachen, dass das ja nicht so schlimm ist. Ich treffe recht häufig Immigranten beim Fischen und die verhalten sich nicht anders als die Nichtimmigranten auch. Aber daraus soll jetzt bloß keine Diskussion entstehen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Laßt den armen Golem doch mal zufrieden. Sicherlich hat er den Fehler gemacht, die Eskalation dieser Diskussion mitzumachen, aber was an der Frage falsch ist, was zu tun sei, wenn man einen Angler bei einem Regelverstoß antrifft, diese Frage finde ich jetzt nicht so abwegig.



Hallo Ulli |wavey:. Im Kern gebe ich Dir (und damit gewissermaßen auch Golem) vollkommen Recht. Eine Rute zuviel im Wasser ist in der Tat ein Fehlverhalten, welches man nicht tolerieren muß. Ob dies direkt und immer angezeigt gehört, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Dazu kann man durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, insb. da rechtliche Handhabung dieses Vergehens in Bezug auf die mögliche Strafhöhe (Einzug des Angelzeugs, Strafanzeige, Einstellung des Verfahrens gegen mehrere 100 Euro, eventuell Verlust des Scheins) durchaus absurd erscheint. 

Diese absurd hohe Strafandrohung ist auch kein zuverlässiger Indikator für den durch das Delikt angerichteten gesellschaftlichen Schaden. Denn der liegt, solange sich kein weiteres Vergehen, wie Fangmaßüberschreitung oder ähnliches hinzugesellt, *immer* bei null. Es handelt sich mithin um ein Verbot für eine Aktivität, welche für sich allein keinen Schaden verursacht, sondern erst in Verbindung mit weiterer "krimineller" Energie "großes Kino" wird. Vergleichbar wäre ein Verbot von Motorrädern, weil damit zu schnell gefahren werden könnte. 

Aber wie gesagt, diese Meinung muß man nicht teilen. 

Gleichwohl gibt es die Möglichkeit, selbst überzeugend tätig zu werden. Wenn man den Sinn und Unsinn von Regeln anderen zu vermitteln nicht in der Lage ist - ohne  befürchten zu müssen, selbst ausfällig oder gar handgreiflich zu werden (siehe den Eingangspost des TE) - dann sollte man sich erstmal an die eigene Nase greifen. Denn Regelbefolgung nur durch Strafandrohung und strafbewehrte Durchsetzung zu erzwingen, kennzeichnet gemeinhin Gesellschaften, denen der soziale Kitt und Freiraum fehlt. Und genau an dieser Stelle kommt wieder die Anerkennungswürdigkeit oder tatsächliche Legitimität von Regeln ins Spiel. Diese kann man nur durch Überzeugung, niemals aber durch Zwang erhöhen. Und genau das ist auch der soziale Kitt, der eine Gesellschaft zusammen hält - nämlich die freiwillige Unterwerfung und kommunikative Stützung einer Regel, die man selbst für sinnvoll erachtet. Insofern ist Reden = Engagement und Anzeigen = nicht besonders mutig. Zumindest im Falle einer solch leichten Regelübertretung, bei der per se erstmal kein Schaden geschieht. Und deswegen ist Müll-liegen-lassen, Schonzeit-mißachten auch eine andere Kategorie. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Einige Aspekte - so bescheuerte wie die immerwährende Osteuropäerdiskussion - sind ja garnicht von ihm in die Diskussion eingebracht worden.



Hier irrst Du. Am Anfang waren es drei Angeln und ne offenbar verbotene Anfahrt ans Gewässer. Nachdem die Empörung sich in Grenzen hielt, wurden exakt durch den TE schwerere Geschütze aufgefahren. Geschütze wie, die haben auch Müll liegen lassen und die osteuropäische Karte:



GolemX schrieb:


> - ihren Müll einfach liegen lassen
> 
> Und obwohl ich diesen Punkt überhaupt nicht hervorheben möchte, würde ich es dennoch gerne erwähnen,
> in letzter Zeit sind *recht viele Ost Europäische Bürger* bei uns aufgefallen die Schwarz angeln, und *diese 2 passen genau ins Schema*.



Und deswegen hat sich Golem auch nicht *nur *provozieren lassen bzw. sich nicht *nur* nicht besonders klug verhalten:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wobei sich Golem in dieser Diskussion sich sicherlich hat provozieren lassen und sich dabei nicht besonders klug verhalten hat.



Er selbst hat krude Polemik mit einer sachlichen Argumentation vertauscht und wundert sich dann, warum es aus dem Wald genau so herausschallt, wie er hineinrief.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich könnte dir ja jetzt entgegnen, dass der Schaden nicht erst durch gefangene Fische entsteht, sondern schon durch den besetzten Raum, der durch die zwei überzähligen Ruten für andere Angler blockiert wird, aber das führt nur zu Spitzfindigkeiten. Generell gebe ich dir Recht, das sicherlich ein Gespräch, welches an die Einsichtsfähigkeit der beiden appeliert sinnvoll sein könnte, denn Regeln sollten in der Tat aus Einsicht anerkannt werden und nicht zum Selbstzweck werden. 

Nur ist es eben so, das Regeln nicht immer eingesehen werden. Den beiden "Vielangelanglern" ist diese Regel ja sicherlich bekannt gewesen und sie haben sich trotzdem nicht daran gehalten. Warum ich jetzt Überzeugungsarbeit leisten soll und diesen beiden die Essenz der Regel erläutern muß in der Hoffnung, dass sie das dann verstehen, das erschließt sich mir nicht. Das ist ja ähnlich wie im Straßenverkehr, wo mir auch keine Politesse der Welt lieb erklärt, warum ich besser nicht im Parkverbot parke und weil sie an meine Einsichtsfähigkeit glaubt ganz sozial aufs Knöllchen verzichtet. Da es Erlaubnisscheine gibt, aus denen die Rutenzahlbegrenzung eindeutig hervorgeht, kann man ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass die beiden ganz bewußt und mit voller Einsicht dagegen verstoßen haben. Wenn man ihnen ihre Mündigkeit nicht absprechen möchte, dann muß man auch davon ausgehen, das ihnen klar ist, was im Falle einer Kontrolle droht. Ob eine solche Kontrolle nun durch einen Hinweis an die Waschpo herbeigeführt wird oder die Waschpo selbst darauf kommt ist ja ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hallo Ulli, ich glaube, wir liegen da nicht so weit von einander entfernt.

Allerdings lohnt es sich nun doch, auch Ralfs Argument noch mal zu betrachten. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich eben nicht um Gesetze, sondern um Regeln die durch den Fischereirechtinhaber festgelegt werden.
> In so fern wäre es also noch wesentlich " Gesetzestreuer " den Falschparker anzuzeigen, als den " Mehrrutenbenutzer ".
> 
> Und es obliegt doch in allererster Linie dem Regelersteller, die Einhaltung seiner Regeln zu kontrollieren. Und es wundert mich stark, warum niemand in dieser Diskussin darauf einsteigt.
> ...



Insofern ist wohl auch klar, wer der erste Ansprechpartner sein sollte - nämlich der Regelsetzer. Und nun stelle man sich vor, dieser ist womöglich mit den beiden befreundet und es interessierte ihn schon allein deswegen nicht die Bohne. Man stelle sich weiterhin vor, wieviel Freude man einem kommerziellen Angelkartenverkäufer z.B. einem Puffbesitzer machen würde, schickte man ihm die Waschupo zur Kontrolle der Fischereischeine auf den Hals. 

Wie gesagt, bevor man plärrt und noch allerlei teils ziemlich böswillige Unterstellungen abläßt, sollte man lieber reden, denn das dient nicht nur dazu sein eigenes Regelverständnis zu verbreiten, sondern unter Umständen auch zu erfahren, warum man u.U. der Einzige ist, der sich über bestimmte Regelübertretungen aufregt.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist ja ähnlich wie im Straßenverkehr, wo mir auch keine Politesse der Welt lieb erklärt, warum ich besser nicht im Parkverbot parke und weil sie an meine Einsichtsfähigkeit glaubt ganz sozial aufs Knöllchen verzichtet.



P.S.: Es gibt durchaus immer mal wieder Aktionstage bei leichteren Vergehen, wo die Polizei versucht, durch Überzeugung zu wirken. Mehr noch, ich selbst habe schon wegen verschiedener kleinerer Vergehen eine wohlgemeinte kostenlose Belehrung erfahren (Licht defekt, Einbahnstraße falschrum hinein etc.). Insofern wird auch hier manchmal gebellt und weniger gebissen...


----------



## pfuitoifel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@Sundvogel:
Auch ich bin eigentlich ganz deiner Meinung.Regeln sollten befolgt werden,denn dazu sind sie da.Um aber deinen Falschparkervergleich einmal aufzugreifen:
Golem ist ja in diesem Falle nicht die Politesse,die da ihren Job macht.Er ist derjenige,der dem Falschparker entweder sagen könnte :"Du entschuldige bitte,aber du stehst gerade im Halteverbot und da hinten hab ich vorhin ne Politesse gesehn.Die ist auf dem Weg hierher."
Oder er ruft beim Ordnungsamt an und gibt gleich das Kennzeichen und den Standort durch und zeigt den Falschparker an.
Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre einfach weitergehen und sich nicht drum kümmern.
Ich möchte auch nicht entscheiden müssen,welche Möglichkeit die einzig richtige ist.Doch wenn er hier in diesem Forum andere um deren Meinung fragt und bekommt nicht die gewünschte Antwort,sondern erklärt am Ende manche AB-Mitglieder noch als geistig minderbemittelt (womit er vielleicht sogar mich meinte,wer weiß?),dann ist ihm weniger an der Meinung anderer gelegen,sondern er will einfach Stimmung machen um am Ende gut dazustehn.Diese Rechnung ist nun aber nicht aufgegangen und nun spielt er die beleidigte Leberwurst.
Und das ist der Grund,warum man sich hier auf ihn eingeschossen hat.
Nun wäre es an Golem,etwas Einsicht zu zeigen und die Stärke zu besitzen,auf die hier angeführten Argumente einzugehen,dann würde (sicher nicht nur) ich den Hut vor ihm ziehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



GolemX schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber einfach drüber hinwegsehen und mich um meinen eigenen Kram kümmern?



Ich denke die meisten würden diese Frage mit "JA" beantworten. Ich im übrigen auch. Wenn das wirklich zu einem und dazu noch zu "meinem" Problem werden würde, dann würde ich mich mal an die zuständige Behörde/Stelle wenden und diesen Umstand dort äußern. Sicherlich hat Ralle damit recht, das es in allererster Linie Sache des "Regelsetzers" ist, sich um die Einhaltung der gesetzten Regeln zu kümmern. Dazu muß er natürlich davon Kenntnis haben und ein Interesse entwickeln dem nachzugehen. Ich vermute mal, dass dieses Interesse recht begrenzt ist, denn zwei Opis beim "Mehrangeln" nachzuspüren bringt weniger Geld in die Gemeindekasse als die Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes zum Aufspüren von  Falschparkern einzusetzen.

Ansonsten ist das Thema wohl ausdiskutiert, mal abgesehen von einer abschließenden Äußerung von Golem. Alles andere dient wohl im Wesentlichen dazu die Beitragszähler zu füttern. Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinem Unrecht getan, der jetzt noch was ganz wichtiges beizutragen hat.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Also - die Diskussion zeigt, dass man die ganze Sache durchaus unterschiedlich gewichten und betrachten kann!

*@Golem:*

Offenbar stört es Dich gewaltig, dass dort mit einer Rute zuviel geangelt wurde - also ruf´ die Polizei dazu, oder das Ordnungsamt, oder schreib´ dem Bundespräsidenten, das dort akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht!

Aber wenn Du versuchst, hier erstmal alle auf Deine Seite zu ziehen, dann wirst Du Pech haben, weil in einem freien Land numal jeder seine Meinung haben & kundtun darf!

*Mein Tipp:*

Werde doch selber Kontrolleur und ich glaube, Du wirst sehr schnell am Wasser bekannt & entsprechend beliebt sein, 

*ODER:*

Finde Dich damit ab,

*aber:*

Entspann Dich vor allem mal!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Lucius (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Manchen hier würde Ich raten sich mal eine Weile beim Autofahren selbst zu beobachten, bevor Sie andere als notorische Nörgler  bezeichnen und von sich selbst glauben in jeder Situation Kühl und Gönnerhaft zu reagieren...:g

Es gibt Situationen in denen man sicherlich keinerlei Veranlassung hat sich über andere die mit einer Rute mehr angeln zu echaufieren.
Nur wenn man das von den selben Personen regelmäßig mitbekommt, diese dann auch noch verdreckt den Angelplatz hinterlassen würde Ich auch, nachdem Ich das 2-3 mal mitbekommen hätte, geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen.
In meine Augen hat das nicht mit Spiessertum und einer unentspannten Lebenseinstellung zu tun sondern man will , wenn man sich selbst durch Regeln beschränken muss auch das andere sich diesen Regeln, die allesamt unser zusammenleben hier in fairen Bahnen lenken sollen, halten.
Was ist daran verwerflich!?
Regeln und Gestze sind nunmal da um die große Bandbreite an Moralischer wie Sozialer Kompetenz die man in unserer Gesellschaft findet zu einem gewissen Grad auf einen Nenner zu bringen und da finde Ich es etwas unfair sofort den TE hier als notorischen Nörgler zu disqualifizieren.

Was mir allerdings gegen den Strich geht ist das ewige Osteuropäervorurteil.
Wenn Ich daran denke, wie Ich schon erlebt habe wie sich Menschen ohne Migrationshintergrund am Wasser verhalten haben, denke Ich man sollte solche Menschen eher mit der Einstellung betrachten :"Ar..löcher gibt es überall!"


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Lucius schrieb:


> Es gibt Situationen in denen man sicherlich keinerlei Veranlassung hat sich über andere die mit einer Rute mehr angeln zu echaufieren.
> Nur wenn man das von den selben Personen regelmäßig mitbekommt, diese dann auch noch verdreckt den Angelplatz hinterlassen würde Ich auch, nachdem Ich das 2-3 mal mitbekommen hätte, geeignete Maßnahmen ergreifen.



Deine Meinung fügt sich eigentlich nahtlos in die Mehrheitsauffassung ein, die sich hier herausgebildet hat. 3 Ruten allein reicht für viele eben erstmal nicht, um die Ordnungsmacht einzuschalten. Zusätzlich Müll zu hinterlassen z.B. brächte das Fass zum Überlaufen (Bei mir persönlich reichte dieses Vergehen allein, denn da bin ich allergisch - da ich immer mal wieder die Hinterlassenschaften anderer Herrschaften wegräume). 

Aber und das ist der entscheidende Punkt: Haben die überhaupt auch Müll hinterlassen oder ist es nur eine Unterstellung, um im Lichte der Diskussion die Deliquenten unsympathischer erscheinen zu lassen? Schließlich wurde dieses Argument erst später gebracht im Zuge der weiteren Behauptungen, dass die beiden keinen Schein hätten und sich wie typische Osteuropäer verhalten würden...



Lucius schrieb:


> Ich es etwas unfair sofort den TE hier als notorischen Nörgler zu disqualifizieren.



Das hat viel mit der Diskussion selbst zu tun, wie Du angesichts dessen unschwer erkennen kannst. Wollte der TE andere Meinungen einholen oder lediglich Leute versammeln, die seine Empörung teilen und "Haltet den Dieb" rufen? Letzteres kann er schlicht - wie auch von Erni vollkommen richtig bemerkt - nicht erwarten...



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Thema wohl ausdiskutiert, mal abgesehen von einer abschließenden Äußerung von Golem. Alles andere dient wohl im Wesentlichen dazu die Beitragszähler zu füttern. Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinem Unrecht getan, der jetzt noch was ganz wichtiges beizutragen hat.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Großes Kino,der Film ging auch spannend los,wurde dann zur Komödie und verkommt nun,da der "Star" nicht mehr mitspielt zu einem drittklassigen Schinken.Wenn nun der Hauptdarsteller nicht bald wieder auftaucht,dann warte ich den Abspann nicht mehr ab,sondern verlasse die Vorstellung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Wie auch immer man die Intention des Themenstarters bewertet, Fakt ist doch dass sich jeder mal mit solchen oder ähnlichen Problemen konfrontiert sieht. 
In so fern sollte sich die Diskussion auch nicht weiter auf den Themenstarter konzentrieren, sondern auf die Sache.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hi,
im großen und ganzen stimme ich Ralle24 zu.

Ohne einzelne Postings bewerten zu wollen, kann man hier wieder schön die Ambivalenz, bzw. das wiegen mit mehreren Waagen erkennnen.
Es gibt wohl kaum einen Menschen, welcher frei von Tadel und zu 100% gesetzeskonform lebt?
Jeder hat so seine Marotten. Diese sind dann ok und die gesteht er dann meist auch großzügig Anderen zu.
Empörend wird es dann, wenn Andere Marotten oder Fehlverhalten an den Tag legen, wo man selber sauber ist.
Da ist dann der Punkt der "Toleranz" überschritten und bei manchen kommt dann noch so eine Art Oberlehrer zum Vorschein und sie meinen, es wäre ihr Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, daß die entsprechenden Sünder bestraft werden.

Beispiel:
Hans Wurst fährt gewohnheitsmäßig gerne ein wenig zu schnell. Auf der AB mit Tempolimit 120 fährt er gerne 130. Das kann er vertreten, wie er meint. Hans Wurst findet das ist nicht weiter schlimm und ärgert sich über diese fiesen Radarkontrollen. Wegelagerer sind das!
Am Angelplatz angekommen entdeckt er einen Angler, der anstelle der erlaubten 2, 3! Ruten im Wasser hat!
Unglaublich! Hans Wurst hat noch nie mit mehr als den erlaubten Ruten gefischt! Und so hat er auch überhaupt kein Verständnins dafür, daß jemand anderes so etwas empörendes tut!
Hans Wurst ist ein sehr toleranter Mensch. Aber hier hört der Spaß auf! Wie war noch mal die Nummer vom Ordnungsamt? Oder lieber doch gleich die Gewässerpolizei...


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer man die Intention des Themenstarters bewertet, Fakt ist doch dass sich jeder mal mit solchen oder ähnlichen Problemen konfrontiert sieht.
> In so fern sollte sich die Diskussion auch nicht weiter auf den Themenstarter konzentrieren, sondern auf die Sache.



Richtig Ralf.Und wie ich in solch einer Situation reagieren würde,daß weiß ich auch.Und zwar würde ich das Gespräch mit den Leuten suchen und sie mit der gebotenen Höflichkeit auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweisen,ohne jedoch den moralischen Zeigefinger zu erheben.
Nun möchte ich auch nocheinmal ausdrücklich betonen,daß ich genau wie die überwiegende Mehrheit hier der Meinung bin,daß bestehende Regeln zu beachten sind.

So,ich denke,daß ich meinen Standpunkt zur Genüge hier erläutert habe.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@Perückenkünstler: wenn Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern zur Anzeige gebracht werden könnten, würden bei unseren Ordnungshütern die Telefone nicht mehr stillstehen |rolleyes

ansonsten recht gutes Beispiel

ich geb mal ein anderes (was wir ja vergleichsweise schon hatten):
Falschparker
so lange woanders falsch geparkt wird, interessiert das nicht wirklich, würde keiner für anrufen oder um Hilfe schreien. ABER wenn vor unsereins Haustüre auf einmal ein wildfremdes wildgeparktes Autochen steht? |znaika: #x 

klar, auch dieses Beispiel hinkt wieder

ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass Regeln dafür da sind, um eingehalten zu werden, und Verstöße sollten geahndet werden (klar, bin auch kein |engel

hatten wir wg. zu viele Ruten im Wasser nicht schon mal einen ähnlichen Threat? da kamen aber ganz andere Antworten als jetzt hier von wegen ist doch nur noch eine Augenzudrückkleinigkeit? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ich finde es gibt Sachen, die sind anzeigenswert und andere tangieren mich eben nicht so sehr.

Für mich spielt dabei neben dem tatsächlich entstandenem Schaden, eine Rolle, wie die Regelverletzung rechtlich gehandhabt wird. Wir wissen ja alle, dass die Spanne extrem breit sein kann. Im Falle des Angelns mit einer Rute zuviel, kann das von einer Ermahnung bis hin zu Beschlagnahmung des Angelzeugs, Strafanzeige und ggf. Scheinverlust reichen.

Weil mir persönlich Letzteres völlig unangemessen erscheint, würde ich auf keinen Fall die Polizei rufen, wenn ich sonst davon ausgehe, dass sich um einen ganz normalen Angler handeln würde. Da würde quasi mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Was anderes wäre es vielleicht, wenn ich wüßte, derjenige würde sofort ein Bußgeld von sagen wir 50€ entrichten müssen und gut ist.   

Aber ich eröffne gleich mal ne Umfrage zum Thema, um ein wenig Butter bei die Fische zu bringen :m


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler: wenn Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern zur Anzeige gebracht werden könnten, würden bei unseren Ordnungshütern die Telefone nicht mehr stillstehen |rolleyes
> 
> ansonsten recht gutes Beispiel



Es ist nur ein Beispiel und man kann die verglichenen Vergehen durch x andere ersetzen. Es soll nur zur Veranschaulichung der menschlichen Ambivalenz dienen.




Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass Regeln dafür da sind, um eingehalten zu werden, und Verstöße sollten geahndet werden (klar, bin auch kein |engel


Obwohl ich auch schon mal bei Rot über die Fußgängerampel laufe, bin ich prinzipiell dafür Regeln und Gesetze einzuhalten.
Nun muß ich doch noch mal auf mein Beispiel zurückkommen.
Die Bewertungen nach eigenen Gusto (messen mit mehrerlei Maßbändern) sind oft nicht rational begründet.
Wieviele Menschen sterben jährlich im Straßenverkehr, Ursache zu hohe Geschwindigkeit?
Wieviele Menschen sterben jährlich, wegen Überschreitung der zulässigen Rutenzahl?|kopfkrat
Die Geschwindigkeitsübertretung ist wohl das schwerere, vor allem folgenschwerere Vergehen. Trotzdem empfindet man das eigene gelegentliche zu schnell fahren als Bagatelle, während man bei dem Rutenzahlüberschreiter darüber nachdenkt die Polizei zu rufen......


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Die Umfrage hat mich auf ein ganz gutes Beispiel gebracht.

Wie sieht das denn am Forellenpuff aus ?

Angenommen man fährt da nach " Ladenschluß " vorbei und sieht wie da einer über den Zaun klettert und die Angel auswirft.

Anzeigen ? 
Oder Schulterzucken, soll der Betreiber doch selbst aufpassen ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angenommen man fährt da nach " Ladenschluß " vorbei und sieht wie da einer über den Zaun klettert und die Angel auswirft.
> 
> Anzeigen ?
> Oder Schulterzucken, soll der Betreiber doch selbst aufpassen ?



Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es eine große Rolle spielt ob der Zeuge an besagtem Teich auch selbst fischt oder nicht. Ich denke jemand der sowieso nicht in dieser Anlage angelt interessiert das nicht.
Das Melden von solchen Regelverstössen wie im Thema geschilderten Fall geschieht m.E nicht nur aus reiner Selbstlosigkeit und für's Allgemeinwohl, sondern dem dürften auch oft rein egoistische Motive zugrunde liegen, z.B daß man seine Fänge schwinden sieht.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hey Leute,jetzt kommt ja mal wieder richtig Schwung in die Sache.Was mich betrifft,so würde ich wahrscheinlich am imaginären FoPu kopfschüttelnd weitergehen,solange der- oder diejenige da nur angelt.Sollte ich jedoch einen zerschnittenen Zaun,eine Verschmutzung durch illegale Müllbeseitigung,eine Tierquälerei oder sonst eine Straftat,die mir apersönlich anzeigenswert erscheint,beobachten,dann würde ich auch sofort einen Anruf bei der Polizei tätigen.Und genau da habt ihr recht,die Schwere eines Vergehens bemißt jeder ganz subjektiv,auch ich.
Nun aber nochmal zu dem eigentlichen Falla ich erstmal an das Gute im Menschen glaube,und in Kenntnis der verschiedenen Vorschriften und Gesetzen hier in Deutschland,könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen,daß die beiden Angler sich ihres Unrechts mit der dritten Rute nicht bewußt waren.Deswegen wäre ein freundlicher Hinweis wohl bestimmt kein Fehler.Und in direkter Abhängigkeit der Reaktion auf meine Ansprache würde ich entweder die Polizei,das Ordnungsamt oder die Wasserschutzpolizei einschalten oder eben nicht.
Es kommt ganz darauf an,ob die beiden sich einsichtig zeigen oder nicht.
Und ich glaube,daß die Mehrheit hier mir da zustimmt und ähnlich verfahren würde


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aber ich eröffne gleich mal ne Umfrage zum Thema, um ein wenig Butter bei die Fische zu bringen :m



Achso, der Ordnung halber. Hier der Link zur Umfrage:
Ganz großes Kino – die Umfrage.


----------



## BlackWeed (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hey,

viele Punkte und Antworten bei diesem Thema, sind darauf zurückzuführen (denke ich), das viele Angler ihr Hobby mit verschiedener Ernsthaftigkeit sehen.

Es gibt eben Angler die Ihre Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur und den Fischen, nicht so ernst nehmen wie andere.
Dann regt man sich, natürlich auch gleich nicht so schnell auf. 

Und das mit der Angelei bzw. die Angler, sind eben eine große Gemeinschaft. Zumindest gezwungenermaßen. Für Aussehenstehende, gehen wir eben dem gleichen Hobby nach. 

Dadurch sind wir eben als Gruppe oder Gemeinschaft direkt zuzuordnen !!!!

Falsch geparkte oder zu schnell fahrende Autos, interessieren nicht. "Ist ja öfters angeführt worden".

1.) Das ist meiner Meinung nach, nicht so eine Gruppe, wie Angler. Ist zu Pauschal und hat auch nicht direkt solche Aufgaben wie Naturschutz usw. 
2.) Keiner wird das Auto fahren verbieten, bloß weil sich ein Teil nicht korrekt benimmt. Aber beim Angeln, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher (übertrieben gesagt) 


Und dadurch sollten sich eben auch alle an die bestehenden Regeln halten, um unser Hobby weiterhin so schön zu halten wie es bisher war bzw. ist und um auch vor Aussehenstehenden einen verantwortungsvollen, korrekten Eindruck zu machen. 

Nur ein Beispiel :
Mich persönlich ärgert es sehr, wenn ich im Wald hinter mir, eindeutig zu indentifizierende Müllpackungen finde. (z.B.Madendosen)

"Damit heißt es : JA JA die Angler..."

Sowas macht eben dem ein oder anderen Angler auch nichts aus. Wieso sollte man sich dann über 3 Angeln aufregen !?

Also : Ordnung halten in unserem Hobby , dann wird alles gut !!! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Angler die Ihre Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur und den Fischen, nicht so ernst nehmen wie andere.
> Dann regt man sich, natürlich auch gleich nicht so schnell auf.



Den Leuten, die nicht jeden Verstoss sofort irgendwie zur Anzeige bringen gleich weniger Verantwortungsbewußtsein zu unterstellen finde ich nicht ganz so in Ordnung.

Wie gesagt, oft sind es auch durchaus egoistische Motive, die einen dazu verleiten jemanden anzuzeigen. Die meisten hätten doch insgeheim die Angelplätze und Fische an ihrem Hausgewässer am liebsten für sich alleine... Wer regt sich nicht wenigstens manchmal auf, wenn der Lieblingsplatz schon belegt ist und |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesdort auch noch reichlich was gefangen wurde. Wenn dann noch jemand mit ner Rute mehr fischt als erlaubt hat man noch mehr Grund sich aufzuregen und vorallem hat man plötzlich ein Mittel zur Verfügung etwas dagegen zu tun und einige Argumente auf seiner Seite...

Ich glaube nicht wenige Leute denken so. |uhoh:


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel :
> Mich persönlich ärgert es sehr, wenn ich im Wald hinter mir, eindeutig zu indentifizierende Müllpackungen finde. (z.B.Madendosen)



Mich ärgert das auch,und zwar unabhängig davon wo welcher Müll liegt.Die Frage ist,wie gehe ich damit um,wenn ich jemanden dabei beobachte,der seinen Müll illegal entsorgt?Und auch da würde ich den- oder diejenige direkt darauf ansprechen.Und auch da würde ich,wenn der Angesprochene sich einsichtig zeigt und den Müll wieder aufhebt,die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen.Sollte derjenige sich uneinsichtig zeigen,dann würde ich die zuständige Behörde einschalten.
Und sollte ich jemanden dabei beobachten,aber ihn nicht mehr ansprechen können,weil er schon in sein Auto steigt und wegfährt,dann würde ich wieder für mich differenzieren müssen,wie schwerwiegend mir diese Umweltverschmutzung erscheint.Bei einer Maden- oder Getränkedose würde ich diese aufheben und selber entsorgen.Hätte dieser Jemand allerdings Altöl in die Gegend gekippt würde ich,wenn möglich mit Kennzeichen,direkt die Polizei (und die Feuerwehr) einschalten.
Und nach wie vor bin ich der Überzeugung,man sollte genügend Augenmaß besitzen,um der Situation angemessene Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Den Leuten, die nicht jeden Verstoss sofort irgendwie zur Anzeige bringen gleich weniger Verantwortungsbewußtsein zu unterstellen finde ich nicht ganz so in Ordnung.
> 
> Wie gesagt, oft sind es auch durchaus egoistische Motive, die einen dazu verleiten jemanden anzuzeigen. Die meisten hätten doch insgeheim die Angelplätze und Fische an ihrem Hausgewässer am liebsten für sich alleine... Wer regt sich nicht wenigstens manchmal auf, wenn der Lieblingsplatz schon belegt ist und |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesdort auch noch reichlich was gefangen wurde. Wenn dann noch jemand mit ner Rute mehr fischt als erlaubt hat man noch mehr Grund sich aufzuregen und vorallem hat man plötzlich ein Mittel zur Verfügung etwas dagegen zu tun und einige Argumente auf seiner Seite...
> 
> Ich glaube nicht wenige Leute denken so. |uhoh:



Ganz meine Meinung#6


----------



## Yoshi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hm, und wenn jemand ein kleines Kind ohrfeigt oder verhaut,
gibt es bestimmt auch keinen Grund sich aufzuregen. Wird schon Ein paar Schläge haben ja bekanntlich noch nie jemanden geschadet, oder? Wer wird denn da gleich Anzeige erstatten wollen? Doch höchstens ein paar antiautoritäre Besserwisser...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> genügend Augenmaß besitzen,um der Situation angemessene Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.



Jupp.
Einem weniger anzeigeeifrigen Angler zu unterstellen, er wäre ja selber einer, der sich nicht an die Regeln hält, naja, was soll man sagen, außer: Es gab mal eine deutsche Regierung, die das so gehandhabt hat.....Denunziation als Staatsbürgerpflicht. Die Zeiten sind glücklicherweise vorbei. Leider, scheinen wohl einige zu denken.

Was den Müll angeht, so habe ich halt immer eine Plastiktüte dabei. Mal eine große mal eine kleine. Was nach meinem Müll noch mitreingeht stopfe ich halt, sofern nicht ultraekelig anzufassen/stinkig noch dazu, fertig. Manchmal, wenn ich Ansitz angle, mache ich das gleich, weil mich ein versiffter Angelplatz nervt.

Im konkreten Fall, würde ich raten, wenn der Anblick der Ruten unerträglich ist, die Missetäter freundlich darauf anzusprechen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hm, und wenn jemand ein kleines Kind ohrfeigt oder verhaut,
> gibt es bestimmt auch keinen Grund sich aufzuregen. Wird schon Ein paar Schläge haben ja bekanntlich noch nie jemanden geschadet, oder? Wer wird denn da gleich Anzeige erstatten wollen? Doch höchstens ein paar antiautoritäre Besserwisser...




Nun ja, hätte ich als junger Bengel beim ersten Waldbrand die eigentlich fällige Tracht Prügel bekommen, hätte es sicher nicht kurz darauf zum zweiten mal gebrannt. |supergri

Nein, im Ernst. Das sind Vergleiche in einer Absurdität, die außerhalb jeder Diskussion stehen.


----------



## Yoshi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Hätte ich noch "Sarkasmus" dazuschreiben sollen?
Dachte eigentlich, dass dieser als solcher zu erkennen war.
Aber mal im ernst, wenn sogar der Mod gesetzeswiedrige Handlungen gutheist (1. Seite) und diese als Lapalie herabspielt....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, wenn sogar der Mod gesetzeswiedrige Handlungen gutheist (1. Seite) und diese als Lapalie herabspielt....



Siehste, ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wieso eine fehlende Neigung zum Hilfssheriff gleich Gutheißung von Gesetzesverstößen ist. Ist nicht logisch und auch nicht automatisch gegeben, diese Verbindung.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch "Sarkasmus" dazuschreiben sollen?
> Dachte eigentlich, dass dieser als solcher zu erkennen war.
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn sogar der Mod gesetzeswiedrige Handlungen gutheist (1. Seite) und diese als Lapalie herabspielt....



Wenn Du schon den oberschlauen Rhetoriker spielen willst, dann mach' es richtig.
Es handelt sich nicht um einen Gesetzesverstoß sondern einen Regelverstoß. Den Unterschied kannst Du Dir selber erarbeiten, sofern im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten.

Im übrigen ist es nicht gesetzeswidrig einen Regelverstoß nicht anzuzeigen.
Nichts anderes hat der Moderator zum ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hätte ich noch "Sarkasmus" dazuschreiben sollen?
> Dachte eigentlich, dass dieser als solcher zu erkennen war.
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn sogar der Mod gesetzeswiedrige Handlungen gutheist (1. Seite) und diese als Lapalie herabspielt....




Och komm, Yoshi.

Ohne ein gewisses Maß an krimineller Energie wird man hier kein Mod.


----------



## Klinke (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Also wenn ich mir ab sofort vornehme jeden Gesetzes- oder Regelverstoss anzuzeigen, dann brauch ich glaub ich nen Tag mit mehr als 24 Std...
Die letzten Postings vor Yoshi haben den Kern getroffen. Den richtigen Mittelweg finden. Ich werde niemals den Erstbesten den ich bei ner nicht korrekten Sache beobachte anschwärzen. Ich handhabe das normalerweise über Kommunikation. Wenn mich dann jemand allerdings durch schlechtes Verhalten oder Ignoranz ärgert, dann kann ich auch mal zum Telefon greifen. Davon abgesehn würd mich ne Rute die irgendwer zusätzlich im Wasser hat sowas von peripher tangieren, dat glaubt ihr gar nicht. Einzige Ausnahme wäre wenn der permanent Bisse hätte und nicht in der Lage die Ruten ordnungsgemäß zu bedienen bzw. die Fische schonend zu behandeln.


----------



## Yoshi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon den oberschlauen Rhetoriker spielen willst, dann mach' es richtig.
> Es handelt sich nicht um einen Gesetzesverstoß sondern einen Regelverstoß. Den Unterschied kannst Du Dir selber erarbeiten, sofern im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es nicht gesetzeswidrig einen Regelverstoß nicht anzuzeigen.
> Nichts anderes hat der Moderator zum ausdruck gebracht.



Ähm, bekommst du hier Bonuspunkte für`s Einschleimen|kopfkrat? Ich glaube, Ralle braucht keinen, der ihn in Schutz nimmt.....


----------



## Klinke (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ähm, bekommst du hier Bonuspunkte für`s Einschleimen|kopfkrat? Ich glaube, Ralle braucht keinen, der ihn in Schutz nimmt.....


 

Er hat auch nicht Ralle in Schutz genommen sondern lediglich versucht, Dir die Intention von Ralles Posting näher zu bringen...#h


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Mein lieber Yoshi,du bist ja echt der absolute Knaller.Du und Golem als GEZ-Fahnder,ein Dreamteam.
Überdenke nochmal das,was du hier vom Stapel gelassen hast.
Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch,ich hab nix gegen dich,zumindest nix passendes.

Hochachtungsvoll,
Pfuitoifel


----------



## Yoshi (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ Pfuitoifel ( Edit Ralle 24 wg. Schreibfehelr )

Hab ich bei dir nen Nerv getroffen?
Wenn du was passendes gefunden hast, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Soooooo, jetzt habt Euch mal wieder lieb hier 


Sonst zeig ich Euch an. :g


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Nein,haste nicht,und da ich nichts suche,werde ich auch nichts finden.Jemand der es so an Respekt vor seinem Gegenüber mangeln läßt,daß er ihn absichtlich mit einer falsch geschriebenen Anrede bedenkt,der verdient soviel Aufmerksamkeit einfach nicht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Für's Spammen gibt's auch keine Bonuspunkte. |supergri


----------



## Tino (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Bitte weiterschreiben da ich Nachtschicht habe.

Nicht böse gemeint aber jeder Trööt fängt irgendwann an auszuarten.

In diesem Sinne...haut in die Tasten,Männer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

So, jetzt aber.

Genug der Freundlichkeiten. Ihr seid Euch nix schuldig geblieben.

Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ Ralle24:
Wir SIND doch beim Thema,es geht um Regeln und wie man sie durchsetzt.Und jetzt ist gerade das Unterthema "Regeln des mitmenschlichen Umgangs"...
Bitte nicht böse sein


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> irgendwie witzig  |rolleyes |supergri




Jo, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun ja, hätte ich als junger Bengel beim ersten Waldbrand die eigentlich fällige Tracht Prügel bekommen, hätte es sicher nicht kurz darauf zum zweiten mal gebrannt. |supergri



WÄR' ABER AUCH NUR DAS HALBE VERGNÜGEN GEWESEN!


prügeln geht gar nicht.
weder katzen noch hunde.
kinder schon gar nicht.
...und hier der neue heisse trööt: 
frauen...

war 'n gag.
prügeln geht gar nicht.

ralle: hallimasch ist überall, das jahr ist wohl durch: bonn -3°.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

@ all:GUTEN MORGEN |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


@ Jose:
Da sind wir uns ja einig,Prügel kann man einfach nicht tolerieren.

@ Ralle: 
Nachdem ich mit sieben Jahren das Haus des Nachbarn abgebrannt hatte hab ich meine Prügel bezogen.Genutzt hats nix.Ne Woche später brannte ein Acker #c.

Gehört hier aber eigentlich nicht her...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Yoshi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> @ all:GUTEN MORGEN |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> 
> @ Jose:
> Da sind wir uns ja einig,Prügel kann man einfach nicht tolerieren.



Edit Ralle 24: Ich hatte mehrfach aufgefordert, Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. 

Aber zum Thema, ich denke, dass man nicht einfach Dinge wie z.B. das Angeln mit 3 Ruten als so tolerieren kann (evt., weil man es selbst gerne mal so praktiziert?) und dann wiederum z.B. beim Angeln mit lebenden Köfi laut aufschreit. Es hat schon einen Sinn, dass es Vorschriften und Gesetzte gibt.  O.k. ihr müsst denjenigen ja nicht gleich Anzeigen, aber mal denjenigen darauf ansprechen, oder, falls zu riskant, mal die zuständige Ordnungsmacht informieren, sollte doch drinnen sein. Wenn Ihr einen eigenen Teich hättet und dort eure Fische, die Ihr von eurem Geld besetzt habt rumschimmen, wäret Ihr bestimmt auch froh, wenn jemand Zivilcourage zeigt und euch auf solche Verstöße aufmerksam machen würde. Oder?


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> ... @ Ralle:
> Nachdem ich mit sieben Jahren das Haus des Nachbarn abgebrannt hatte hab ich meine Prügel bezogen.Genutzt hats nix.Ne Woche später brannte ein Acker #c.
> Gehört hier aber eigentlich nicht her...




oho, da haben sich ja drei 'brandstifter' gefunden. bei mir wars ne obstwiese...

gehört hier eigentlich auch nicht her...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

So, meine Geduld ist erschöpft. Ich hatte mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, die Streitigkeiten ruhen zu lassen.

Wer meint, das gilt für Ihn nicht, muß mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Ich lasse es nicht zu, dass dieses Thema geschlossen wird, weil jemand oder einige meinen hier Ihre persönlichen Fehden austragen zu müssen. 
Die Boardis haben ein Recht auf eine regelkonforme und sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich lasse es nicht zu, dass dieses Thema geschlossen wird, weil jemand oder einige meinen hier Ihre persönlichen Fehden austragen zu müssen.



Sehr gut :m. 

Schließlich müssen wir uns ja demnächst der Diskussion der Umfrageergebnisse widmen .


----------



## Boendall (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Wui,

Prinzipiendiskussion:k:k:k

Vorallem da jeder seine eigenen Prinzipien hat, dem einen ists egal wenn mit 3 Ruten geangelt wird, den anderen stört der lebende Köfi nicht, der dritte meint wieder Müll ist kein Drama (sonst würde er ihn nicht liegen lassen)

Um nochmal kurz an den Start zu gehen:
Ich sehe in dieser Situation, in der TE war 3 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Courage beweisen, hingehen und anreden (muss ja nicht der Oberlehrerton sein. Wenn man sich traut)

2.) 133 anrufen (bin ja schliesslich ösi |supergri) und Anzeige erstatten

3.) Die beiden links liegen lassen und sich aufs Fischen konzentrieren. (wäre eigentlich mein Favorit)

Ich vermute der TE hat sich eher wegen seiner eigenen "Feigheit" über sich selbst geärgert und wollte einfach seinem Ärger Luft machen.

Sicher gehen mir bei gewissen Sachen auch die Pferde durch.
Bei mir ist es einfach Schwarzangelei (nachdem letztes Jahr einer unserer Teiche von beinahe dem gesamten Forellenbestand befreit wurde, allerdings nicht von uns:r)

Insofern greif ich auch zum Handy, wenn ich den Verdacht habe, dass schwarz geangelt wird. Auch an Gewässern, die mich nichts angehen, da meist für den Verein/Pächter Schaden entsteht und ich auch froh wäre, wenn andere Leute so reagieren würden, wenn es an unserem Teichen passiert.

Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich auch froh wäre, wenn Fußgänger bei unseren Teichen vorbeispazieren die "Fischen verboten" Schilder sehen, wenn dort Leute über das Geländer ihre Rute reinhalten, auch zum Handy greifen würden und Anzeige erstatten.

NATÜRLICH mache ich hier auch Unterschiede, ist es ein Jugendlicher, der sich einfach fürs Fischen interessiert, dann ist es halb so schlimm, wie wenn einer schwarzfischt der einfach nur auf Fischdiebstahl aus ist.

Was ich sagen will, bei allen Gesetzen und Regeln, sollte man trotzdem ein gewisses Gespür für die Situation an den Tag legen und nicht nur stur aufs Gesetz pochen.

Es ist ein Unterschied ob man zur Stosszeit auf der Autobahn 160 fährt (bei uns ist ja 130er Beschränkung auf der Autobahn) oder ob sowas am Sonntag morgen passiert, wenn kaum wer unterwegs ist.


----------



## GolemX (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

So, Auch wenn ich mich nicht mehr hier melden wollte, möchte ich dennoch sagen das Problem hat sich heute vor 2 Std. erledigt.


----------



## maxe-hh (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

wäre, wenn du es hier reinschreibst, auch schön wenn du sagen würdest wie sich das problem denn geklärt hat.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ganz grosses Kino,..*

Ja,das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------

